# 29/07 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Tag Titles, a Tornado and a Warhorse



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

C’mon Dark Order!!!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Strong show. 

Predictions/hopes:
Page/Omega win; Brodie Lee beats down Evil Uno for making a fatal error, resulting in the loss.
Best Friends and Jurassic Express defeat Inner Circle.
Cage and Starks beat Moxley and Allin after some issues between Moxley and Allin. Allin eats the pin from Starks.
Shida wins
Cody beats Warhorse with a surprise debut at the end of the match.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Should be a fun show:

*Omega & Hangman vs. Dark Order doesn't do much for me as a big title match, but it should allow for Omega & Page to get another win and further their story with FTR.

*The little I've seen of Warhrose I'll admit he's grown on me a bit. He has a good skill set in the ring, though that gimmick, IMO, has a very low ceiling. Him vs. Cody should be good.

*Shida's great and Diamante is solid so I expect a good match and a Shida win here.

*Jericho/OC at this point feels like it's spinning it's wheels but the 10 man tag should be a fun, clusterfuck match.

*And for the Tornado Tag, I assume Cage and Starks get the win here. I mean, this is Stark's first real big match since joining Taz. Wouldn't look great if he lost.

*Well, if MJF doesn't take this opportunity to make it clear he wants the World Title, I don't know what will come of this.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> C’mon Dark Order!!!


Only if there are rolls of papers involved.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the push of Allin should end since he's injury prone and especially brain injury prone that's bad news....

Orange Cassidy's team has to win for the feud....but other than Jericho IC gets booked too weak.

I don't know what storyline stuff will go on with DO versus KO&AP. I don't think Dark Order will win though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice card. 

Cody said some surprises so it'd be nice to see Miro, Zack Ryder is a disappointment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This show looks spicy. MJF addressing the state of the industry already sounds amazing from the wording.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Winner predictions

Shida
Inner Circle (now that Sammy is back)
Cody
..... Dark Order (i feel it in my bones)
Cage / Starks 

main event is...... the tag with Mox?

or the Tag Titles if they have a story planned


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stacked card.

Perfect for coming off of last weeks brilliant show. DEFINITELY interested with how they open. Kingston opening and setting the precedent for the remainder of the show was smart so another fire start is crucial - I wonder if they open with an MJF promo and have him just fucking shoot down the state of the industry.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

JBLGOAT said:


> I think the push of Allin should end since he's injury prone and especially brain injury prone that's bad news....


huh? he has a brain injury?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Danhausen wishes Warhorse good luck ... very nice, very evil


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288160156463894528


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting card on paper. 

Easy booking would have had Cage vs Allin, so including Starks with Taz and Cage and then still keeping Moxley involved with them now means they have bigger plans. Certain amount is just buying time for Moxley until they go full bore with Moxley vs MJF program, but Starks/Cage vs Allin is then one sided as hell. Does this lead to Allin getting new back-up? And id so - who? 

Page/Omega almost certainly retaining until All Out where they should drop them to FTR in a near dream match. Uno seems to be on the outs with Brodie on BTE's, and I wonder if that dynamic spreads to Dynamite with Uno and Grayson temporarily split with Grayson put with V (Angels) and X(Vance) while Uno is put with Silver and Reynolds. 

Shida wins of course. Could see post-match happening to add heat to Women's Tag Tournament. Ivelisse and Diamante attack Shida post match? Signalling Shida will be involved and have to get a partner. 

Cody should squash War Horse. WH talking about beating Cody in Five minutes, maybe that is setting up for him getting squashed. But then the fan service of even booking WH in the first place is undone with a squash. So it probably goes 10 minutes with the kid surviving longer than expected being his rub. 

I think Cassidy pins Jericho. This will drive Jericho insane and lead to a blow off stipulation match between the two at All Out. I think a Career vs Career match would be great. Jericho wins, gets Orange out of the ring for awhile where his schtick is getting over-exposed. He could not really care about it. Then you have a masked wrestler start showing up and Jericho is convinced it's Orange still wrestling.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Good card, though whilst I'm sure the main objective of the tag title match is to further the dissension between hangman, omega and ftr I can unfortunately see the dark order team being allowed to get in way too much offence than they really should do when guys of hangman and omega's calibre should be beating them in a one side 3 or 4 minute glorified squash match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Grayson and Uno are tag title caliber and believably could and should put up a good, competitve match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

@elidrakefan76 thanks for wrecking another thread that had nothing to do with your rants.

It looks like this weeks episode might be another fire cracker.Lets hope it follows through


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Uno and Grayson from what I've seen are a perfectly good tag team. But it feels like they've put no stock or build into them as of late. Like, I can't even remember the last time I saw Uno wrestle on Dynamite. And with Grayson, I know he was in that 6 Man Tag on Fyter Fest, but other than that I can't remember anything.

I mean I don't even know how they were the #1 ranked team honestly. So I can see people not being super hyped for the match, despite the participants involved, because I feel like they've given you no reason to care about Uno and Grayson in particular. So as a result you're just kind of waiting for this match to be over so we can get the next chapter in the story of Omega and Hangman.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

I don't remember the last time i watched everything on a wrestling show, this week even the women will be watchable. 
I saw a Warhorse video about his career and he said he created this gimmick to stand out, instead of being another generic indie wrestler, i think AEW should keep their eye on him. 
The rest of the card looks great.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> @elidrakefan76 thanks for wrecking another thread that had nothing to do with your rants.
> 
> It looks like this weeks episode might be another fire cracker.Lets hope it follows through


He's banned let us rejoice lol

Episode looks good cant wait


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> C’mon Dark Order!!!


I'm really getting into the DARK ORDER as of late.

All the members are starting to show more personality and looking better in ring.I like when they stand at the entrance during a match it looks intimidating.I also like how pres10 vance looks like the prince of the dark order. 

I know I'm probably in the minority but I give 0 fucks I'm a dark order mark.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Another great card, can't wait.

-Moxley/Darby vs Cage/Starks is gonna be an awesome main event, especially seeing as its a Tornado Tag. Darby is probably gonna do some crazy shit and kill himself to try and take out Cage. Once Mox moves on though, Darby is gonna need someone else to have his back. Maybe he gets help from Scorpio Sky going into All Out? Seeing as its Cage and Starks with Taz, Darby is gonna need someone who can carry the story on the babyface side for another 5 weeks until the PPV.

-Looking forward to the State of the Industry address. MJF is gonna rip into everything and everyone including Renee lol. Should be a pretty scathing promo. Now that he tweeted "40 Days", that confirms that he is challenging Moxley. Should be a great feud.

-The big 10 man tag is gonna be mayhem and the definition of a clusterfuck. These kinds of matches prove to be entertaining most of the time though. I always enjoy those Survivor Series clusterfucks that happen every year. 

-Never seen Warhorse in action, hopefully he's good and gives Cody a great match. 

-Diamante/Shida is gonna be pretty good I think. No women's match has topped Ford/Shida yet in AEW, maybe this one comes close. 

-The tag title match should be pretty good too. Mostly because of the heel turns being teased and the involvement of FTR and the Young Bucks. The match itself should be alright. Stu Grayson is a good worker. I'm glad DO is getting their title shot now as opposed to All Out seeing as they are #1 ranked. I'm torn on whether they should do Omega vs Page or Omega/Page vs FTR vs Bucks at All Out. Leaning towards Omega vs Page and FTR vs Bucks.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ah, hopefully this whole title thing can be put to rest now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288220884155670530


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol only cody would call a belt elegant. Do we want a elegant belt? I bet the TNT logo stays looking tacky as fuck with a raised black logo


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> Lol only cody would call a belt elegant. Do we want a elegant belt? I bet the TNT logo stays looking tacky as fuck with a raised black logo


The belt creator said the TNT logo was unfinished. It’ll be a relief logo when done.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> The belt creator said the TNT logo was unfinished. It’ll be a relief logo when done.


I know but he never said anything about it being different from black. It would be smart to make the TNT logo Gold when its relief raised. Lets hope it is !! especially considering all the other plates will be raised gold too !

Because sadly the finished photo the belt maker showed the TNT logo is still black and not much different


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> I know but he never said anything about it being different from black. It would be smart to make the TNT logo Gold when its relief raised. Lets hope it is !! especially considering all the other plates will be raised gold too !


I thought relief is when the sculpture is the same colour as the background. Unless they make the whole title plate black?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> I thought relief is when the sculpture is the same colour as the background. Unless they make the whole title plate black?



He just means it will be raised like more lifted off the surface like textured. He already showed the finished photo of the belt and the TNT bit hardly looks different


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ah, hopefully this whole title thing can be put to rest now
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288220884155670530


He should wait until his All Out title defense to unveil it.

On another note, Cody REALLY reads and responds to a lot of his tweets. We should bombard him with things we want from the product lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He should wait until his All Out title defense to unveil it.
> 
> On another note, Cody REALLY reads and responds to a lot of his tweets. We should bombard him with things we want from the product lol.


This is the final design the belt maker posted online himself. The only reason why it could be different is people still didnt like it after it was shown. So its possible they make some changes but un likely.

I think the final design is solid but personally think the TNT logo should be in Gold then it would really look good and also not have a red strap


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> people already do
> 
> hence the Warhorse match - but if you want a super depressing time, look at all the replies on his tweets
> 
> ...


Lol yeah true, everyone wants their own personal version of AEW 




shandcraig said:


> This is the final design the belt maker posted online himself. The only reason why it could be different is people still didnt like it after it was shown. So its possible they make some changes but un likely.
> 
> I think the final design is solid but personally think the TNT logo should be in Gold then it would really look good and also not have a red strap


It really looks good with all the gold. I like the red strap but I do agree the silver plating behind the TNT logo should be gold too.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> This is the final design the belt maker posted online himself. The only reason why it could be different is people still didnt like it after it was shown. So its possible they make some changes but un likely.
> 
> I think the final design is solid but personally think the TNT logo should be in Gold then it would really look good and also not have a red strap


Man that’s beautiful. You’re right about the TNT logo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think Mox might never be going back


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288226443277799430


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol yeah true, everyone wants their own personal version of AEW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh i just mean the TNT logo itself should be gold,It would really fucking pop. Gold TNT logo with silver behind it. Black TNT logo is to tacky cus its legit just the tv networks exact logo which it dont need to be. It gives it more prestigious feel in gold instead of forcing the identical TNT logo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can see Dark Order winning the tag titles to be honest.

Uno and Grayson gonna remind people that they were one of the best tag titles in North America in the past.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think Mox might never be going back
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288226443277799430



Yep. See what works wrestling that you take from film and tv is compelling characters. What does not work is over coordinated. wrestling is very much a hybrid show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Oh i just mean the TNT logo itself should be gold,It would really fucking pop. Gold TNT logo with silver behind it. Black TNT logo is to tacky cus its legit just the tv networks exact logo which it dont need to be. It gives it more prestigious feel in gold instead of forcing the identical TNT logo


Ah yeah that would be dope too actually, the actual network TNT logo is all black though, so they prolly want to keep it the same with the belt


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Can see Dark Order winning the tag titles to be honest.
> 
> Uno and Grayson gonna remind people that they were one of the best tag titles in North America in the past.


people forget these dudes can wrestle - Grayson is a machine

they are gonna remind everybody


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Ah yeah that would be dope too actually, the actual network TNT logo is all black though, so they prolly want to keep it the same with the belt


Yep.










That's the logo they've gone with.

Black TNT logo - smooth circle background behind it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - none of them can keep up with Sonny - except OC in the back

and maybe Swole


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288249295779618817


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dark Order is just about the last team that I can see beating Omega and Page...so they will likely be the ones to do it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Ah yeah that would be dope too actually, the actual network TNT logo is all black though, so they prolly want to keep it the same with the belt


I know but its not necessary


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm really getting into the DARK ORDER as of late.
> 
> All the members are starting to show more personality and looking better in ring.I like when they stand at the entrance during a match it looks intimidating.I also like how pres10 vance looks like the prince of the dark order.
> 
> I know I'm probably in the minority but I give 0 fucks I'm a dark order mark.


I agree with this. The Dark Order has flaws and needs strong booking to really work, but the talent is there. I also agree with you on Preston Vance. He has good look and is still young and developing. I could see him being Brodie's ace in the hole down the line. 

Overall, this week's lineup looks very solid. Last Wednesday had great story progression and action. This week looks to be building off of that. I am excited for both tag matches and TNT title match. The women's match could steal the show though.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think Mox might never be going back
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288226443277799430


That's a fantastic quote by Moxley.    

I figure that this interview was done earlier this morning on the show? I ask, only because I haven't seen a thread or post otherwise.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a shame because sure tribute to the net work but theres no reason why it needs to be the exact same color. TNT has also had a gold version of its logo and the belt with that wouldhave been a zillion times better. Entire belt theme is not fitting with a random black bland logo on the front


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Its a shame because sure tribute to the net work but theres no reason why it needs to be the exact same color. TNT has also had a gold version of its logo and the belt with that wouldhave been a zillion times better. Entire belt theme is not fitting with a random black bland logo on the front


Now I am only guessing, but I reckon TNT wanted their recognised logo selected.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Now I am only guessing, but I reckon TNT wanted their recognised logo selected.



I dont think so,It was Tonys idea in the first place to do it and came to TNT. I dont think they would have cared


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> I dont think so,It was Tonys idea in the first place to do it and came to TNT. I dont think they would have cared


Cool.

Belt isn't gold by the way - Cody confirmed that.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> I dont think so,It was Tonys idea in the first place to do it and came to TNT. I dont think they would have cared


That's like saying WWE should go back to WWF belts then. Any corporation should want/demand that if a logo is to be used for any type of promotion, that it would be the current logo. The gold logo is 12 years old, (going by the date of the attachment), so regardless if it looks better (it does) or worse, you've got to go with the current logo.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally like the red strap but I think they won't satisfy everybody unless they go with a black strap.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Cool.
> 
> Belt isn't gold by the way - Cody confirmed that.



Its not gold ? what do you mean ? The belt maker revealed a photo of what the final belt will be and has lots of added gold plates. Or are you referring to the TNT logo ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Garty said:


> That's like saying WWE should go back to WWF belts then. Any corporation should want/demand that if a logo is to be used for any type of promotion, that it would be the current logo. The gold logo is 12 years old, (going by the date of the attachment), so regardless if it looks better (it does) or worse, you've got to go with the current logo.



lol you're comparing this to wwf belts.This is entirely different. You missed my point. TNT is not demanding anything,It was not even their idea


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Its not gold ? what do you mean ? The belt maker revealed a photo of what the final belt will be and has lots of added gold plates. Or are you referring to the TNT logo ?


The belt. It isn't gold.

Cody literally confirmed on Twitter today it's silver nickel and not gold.

From what I remember, the photoshop the belt maker put out there was a fan made photoshop that the belt maker said was similar in design to the final piece.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Erik. said:


> The belt. It isn't gold.
> 
> Cody literally confirmed on Twitter today it's silver nickel and not gold.
> 
> From what I remember, the photoshop the belt maker put out there was a fan made photoshop that the belt maker said was similar in design to the final piece.



So the belt still sucks lol dont tell @RapShepard


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think the big circle of the logo just needs etching so it's isn't so mirror like.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> So the belt still sucks lol dont tell @RapShepard


Lmao so when is version 2 supposed to debut?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao so when is version 2 supposed to debut?





Apparently August 12


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Apparently August 12


So maybe he'll drop around then and the winner gets a new one.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So maybe he'll drop around then and the winner gets a new one.



😂😂😂


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> lol you're comparing this to wwf belts.This is entirely different. You missed my point. TNT is not demanding anything,It was not even their idea


So, you think WarnerMedia just let them do whatever they wanted in creating a TNT Title belt and their trademarked logo, without any type of suggestion or parameters? I think you've missed your own point.

Yes, Tony Khan talked with Executives about the idea of a TNT Title, but it's blatantly obvious, as to why he would need to ask permission before lifting a finger. It's also blatantly obvious, that he would need green-light, final approval and a signing off, by those same Executives, as to the overall creation, look and design of the TNT Title, prior to the start of it being made.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> So, you think WarnerMedia just let them do whatever they wanted in creating a TNT Title belt and their trademarked logo, without any type of suggestion or parameters? I think you've missed your own point.
> 
> Yes, Tony Khan talked with Executives about the idea of a TNT Title, but it's blatantly obvious, as to why he would need to ask permission before lifting a finger. It's also blatantly obvious, that he would need green-light, final approval and a signing off, by those same Executives, as to the overall creation, look and design of the TNT Title, prior to the start of it being made.


yep, these guys normally have a ‘brand bible’

how large the letters, the font, the colour - what background colours it may have

etc etc

would not be shocked if the red belt was part of that - although it has been growing on me


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> Strong show.
> 
> Predictions/hopes:
> Page/Omega win; Brodie Lee beats down Evil Uno for making a fatal error, resulting in the loss.
> ...



*Man knows his shit , my predictions exactly, saved me writing a huge essay on why cage needs a win to make this stable work , ffs taz can do one he brings nothing to the table but get in cages way, only critique again cage is better as a face and aew have all big guys except luchasaurus as heels,

Still a stacked show and I'll being tuning in, rekt.

Peace.*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> @elidrakefan76 thanks for wrecking another thread that had nothing to do with your rants.
> 
> It looks like this weeks episode might be another fire cracker.Lets hope it follows through



*Sup?? What he do now??*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> He should wait until his All Out title defense to unveil it.
> 
> On another note, Cody REALLY reads and responds to a lot of his tweets. We should bombard him with things we want from the product lol.



*His media Staff are on the ball with this all the time, I hope they dont stay silver like the wwe's tag belts as they are awful and look nasty.*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol - none of them can keep up with Sonny - except OC in the back
> 
> and maybe Swole
> 
> ...



Haha Humor


RapShepard said:


> So maybe he'll drop around then and the winner gets a new one.



*Not a chance he's dropping, the title was made specifically for cody and on the down low he prolly pitched the idea to Tony about going to TNT, mans pretty savvy with that kind of stuff, has Dreams insight fo the business and is really intelligent. *


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Should be a fun episode.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Garty said:


> So, you think WarnerMedia just let them do whatever they wanted in creating a TNT Title belt and their trademarked logo, without any type of suggestion or parameters? I think you've missed your own point.
> 
> Yes, Tony Khan talked with Executives about the idea of a TNT Title, but it's blatantly obvious, as to why he would need to ask permission before lifting a finger. It's also blatantly obvious, that he would need green-light, final approval and a signing off, by those same Executives, as to the overall creation, look and design of the TNT Title, prior to the start of it being made.


lol i missed my own point,I guarantee you they didnt.Anyways we both said what we said, This topics burnt out already


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Big night for AEW to keep momentum going after last weeks brilliant show.

Another strong card tonight, some good storytelling looks highly possible.

Fingers crossed they deliver again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its Dynamite Day

Let’s celebrate with the Dark Order!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288303514612047883


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Diamante/Shida now for the women's title?
A bit useless IMO to make it a title match, makes it more predictable..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Is Diamante/Shida now for the women's title?
> A bit useless IMO to make it a title match, makes it more predictable..


No it’s non title


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it just me, or is MJF throwing an inverted 4HM sign there?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288480439955595265


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

He is just showing his ring


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Should be interesting to see how it goes. I wish we all could be in a massive instant chat during the show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> He is just showing his ring


he usually shows the ring with a fist or just the pinky


----------



## Y2K23 (Oct 10, 2019)

It's so REFRESHING to actually look forward for a wrestling show after a decade of crappy WWE television.

Should be a great Dynamite as always


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Heh. TK giving FTR the ‘storyline’ backhand


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288529198387167233


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Heh. TK giving FTR the ‘storyline’ backhand
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288529198387167233


Lol thats funny, any idea what their actual record is? 4-0 maybe? or 5-0?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Should be a good show. 

Shida/Diamante - Two of the best women in AEW, could potentially be a great match. Shida Retains in 10 min match. 

Mox/Allin v Cage/Starks - Hopefully Allin is good to go, if not then no problem just sub it for Mox v Starks and I'll be just as excited. 

Page/Omega v Dark Order - I can't see Page/Omega losing unless Omega turns and sets up Omega/Page at All Out. 

Cody/Warhorse - Don't know anything about Cody's opponent. This should open the show. 

10 man tag - Should be good, I would've preferred this to be an elimination match though. The way I'd book it is Hager would start off pretty dominant eliminating both Chuck and Trent. Luchasaurus eliminates Hager, Lucha then gets eliminated leaving it 4 v 2 OC eliminates Santana and Ortiz before being eliminated by Jericho, Jungle Boy eliminates Jericho and then Sammy eliminates Jungle Boy becoming the sole survivor and winning the match for IC. That way you get Sammy over Big time, Jungle boy gets the rub of pinning Jericho and Jericho is annoyed that Sammy did what he couldnt and beat Jungke boy, which brings tension in the IC and plants some seeds for Jericho/Sammy in the future. 

MJF is always great on the mic. Mox/MJF build needs to happen soon. 

Looking forward to another great night of dynamite.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Should be fun. Hype!~


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol thats funny, any idea what their actual record is? 4-0 maybe? or 5-0?


they are in tags 3-0

but against quality competition

so, you would guess they are 6th at least


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Heh. TK giving FTR the ‘storyline’ backhand
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288529198387167233


The response is interesting. It sounds like the story is that they will have to agree to their contracts to get a title shot. They are also announcing tonight on that decision. I assume that this means they have signed and this is a good way to add it to the story.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288535419961966592


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> The response is interesting. It sounds like the story is that they will have to agree to their contracts to get a title shot. They are also announcing tonight on that decision. I assume that this means they have signed and this is a good way to add it to the story.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288535419961966592


i wonder if this is going into

‘title shot’ territory 

like - ‘give us a shot at All Out’


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they are in tags 3-0
> 
> but against quality competition
> 
> so, you would guess they are 6th at least


4-0 defeating Butcher and Blade, then SCU, then Lucha Brothers and then The Initiative on Dark last night. Omega/Hangman recently defeated Best Friends, Private Party and Bucks (relatively speaking) in title matches to explain FTR potentially leap-frogging them to a All Out title shot. Maybe have FTR beat Jurassic Express in a #1 Contender match in the next few weeks to cement things.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> 4-0 defeating Butcher and Blade, then SCU, then Lucha Brothers and then The Initiative on Dark last night. Omega/Hangman recently defeated Best Friends, Private Party and Bucks (relatively speaking) in title matches to explain FTR potentially leap-frogging them to a All Out title shot. Maybe have FTR beat Jurassic Express in a #1 Contender match in the next few weeks to cement things.


Ah, you’re right

4-0 in tags


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288484736290164736
Would love Archer vs. MJF for #1 contendership.

Wardlow scrws Archer

MJF vs. Moxley
Wardlow vs. Archer

at All Out.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288484736290164736
> Would love Archer vs. MJF for #1 contendership.
> 
> Wardlow scrws Archer
> ...


i'd be for that. i think Archer could make for a badass anti hero. "EVERYBODY DIES" the crowd chants in unison


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288484736290164736
> Would love Archer vs. MJF for #1 contendership.
> 
> Wardlow scrws Archer
> ...


Damn things are really about to heat up, I’d even be down for a triple threat, Mox vs MJF vs Archer, with MJF pinning Mox off of Archers work


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Damn things are really about to heat up, I’d even be down for a triple threat, Mox vs MJF vs Archer, with MJF pinning Mox off of Archers work


Would be dope, have they had a multi man title match with Mox as champ yet?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

I don't like the idea of inserting a charisma vacuum like Archer in MJF's storyline. Why would you cut into the build for All Out with this mini feud?

Best case scenario is that MJF targets Moxley and Archer targets Cody. But I'm anticipating some disappointment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

ABH-22 said:


> Would be dope, have they had a multi man title match with Mox as champ yet?


Nope they haven’t had any mens triple threats or fatal four ways in general, none that I can remember


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nope they haven’t had any mens triple threats or fatal four ways in general, none that I can remember


I remember Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> I remember Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin.


Oh yeah there’s one


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I remember Havoc vs. Janela vs. Allin.


that was some match

that ‘cracker barrel’ coffin drop to the steps

fuuuckking hell - might need to go and rewatch that at some point


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr Brodie Lee really has changed from his WWE days 🤣 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288607541082152960


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

It’s Time

It’s Time

It’s A E Dub Dynamite!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lots of cocky tweets like this from Cody

is there even a chance they pull an upset?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288616816298819584


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Here we go. Hoping for continued forward momentum!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LETSSS GOOOOOO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No Excalibur? I guess that video clip got shared to Tony quick.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am actually really glad they are starting with this.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Starting with the mayhem


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sing it, Sammy!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

CtrlAltDel said:


> It’s Time
> 
> It’s Time
> 
> It’s A E Dub Dynamite!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunt. Sigh...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Let's see if they can do two good shows in a row


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They took Excalibur off already lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that was one way to start this match.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Do wrestling fans realize making Hager look stupid like that is burying him? Also OC looks like Marko Stunt against big men


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking awful start to the match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I love JR: "Good thing those guys are there to break his fall"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I fucking hate Marko.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah, the dog pile spot. Not my favorite thing in wrestling.

A lot of waiting around waiting for people to jump on you,


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This is horrible. So glad it was first.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol the ring apron cover came off


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What in the actual fuck is this match?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JR shitting on this match is great.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like they’re just going out there and fucking around.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Why are there five men jumping one?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, this is a fucking mess. Thankfully, they're getting it over with right away


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

God markos voice irritating

Personally i dont like group matches like this


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol there was no way this was gonna be any good if it wasn’t elimination style


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Sounds like I’m not missing much watching right now. I despise Marko


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This match is a complete mess.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Embarrassing stuff.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This match feels like it\s gone on forever.

I keep thinking they're about to go to the ad break but then I look at the time and its 8:04.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

The Inner Circle HAVE to win this.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Poor Trent. Took the German on the outside and the camera wasn’t even focusing on it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Marko,


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Could’ve just had OC vs Hager one on one. Was enjoying that little spot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy needs to get far away from this mess.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

You guys do know these matches aew at this sign are always like this. Nothing new


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

They placed this match first intentionally, knowing they're going to get big opening numbers after last weeks excellent show. This is so they can claim half of these idiots are draws and Jericho can continue doing his shtick


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wish they had done more back and forth before isolating one guy. Felt like we got there too soon.

Commentary feels like they barely care, lol.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Could’ve just had OC vs Hager one on one. Was enjoying that little spot.


Could've just made it a lumberjack match with all of these guys on the outside.

They could've all been involved messing around but within the confines of a match with some rules.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah 10 men is too much lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This match isn't really clicking. Maybe it can finish strong


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

What an absolute snooze fest this is 15 mins of complete nonsense


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

AEW will always be held back by the likes of OC and Marko Stunt. Dynamite would be so much better if it revolved around Moxley, MJF, Jericho, and even Cody, while cutting the waste and completely eliminating OC's and Stunt's tv time.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ah fuck his mask is coming off, lol.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Lucha mask 😷


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEWMoxley said:


> AEW will always be held back by the likes of OC and Marko Stunt. Dynamite would be so much better if it revolved around Moxley, MJF, Jericho, and even Cody, while cutting the waste and completely eliminating OC's and Stunt's tv time.


Jericho is done.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay no rules. Why does anyone even bother not staying in the ring?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

This is like going to a buffet, starting with dessert and adding salad on top of the ice cream. It's not fucking working.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The ending is getting pretty good


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Ah fuck his mask is coming off, lol.


Anything that could go wrong has


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome back Sammy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, that felt random.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay faces cheating to win...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

AEW owe me 20 minutes of my life back.

that was fucking dreadful


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Action was fine but overall too clunky and too much standing around at times.

Not how I would have started the show given the options.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hardy still mad at Sammy hahaha


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That was terrible. The faces cheated to win. Where's the Positivity Posse (We can create nicknames too) when shit like this happens?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy eating a pin again.


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

What’s the only thing that could make this match worse?

Matt Hardy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt sucks so hard in aew. What a waste of money


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well at least that is over with. Now we can start the show.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a mess. I do like the continuing of the Matt/Sammy feud though. I hope we get it at All Out with Sammy getting his biggest singles win to date.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Excalibur is off? Ffs Tony you will ruin this if you keep listening that jerks...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That match was the kind of stuff I hate from AEW.

It’s just tacky wrestling, like 10 guys just having a piss about.

Inner Circle are starting to lose their appeal.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Sloppy match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oracle said:


> AEW owe me 20 minutes of my life back.
> 
> that was fucking dreadful





Cult03 said:


> That was terrible. The faces cheated to win. Where's the Positivity Posse (We can create nicknames too) when shit like this happens?


Calm down guys 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW is a frustrating company. Just when they seem like they're in the business of pro wrestling, they turn around and do some indyreffic nonsense.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> Yay faces cheating to win...


In fairness Inner Circle tried to use a baseball bat first.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Well at least that is over with. Now we can start the show.


Nice of them to show the pre-show live on TNT!


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah I still say my suggestion for the 10 man match would've been better. That match didn't get anyone over. 


taker1986 said:


> 10 man tag - Should be good, I would've preferred this to be an elimination match though. The way I'd book it is Hager would start off pretty dominant eliminating both Chuck and Trent. Luchasaurus eliminates Hager, Lucha then gets eliminated leaving it 4 v 2 OC eliminates Santana and Ortiz before being eliminated by Jericho, Jungle Boy eliminates Jericho and then Sammy eliminates Jungle Boy becoming the sole survivor and winning the match for IC. That way you get Sammy over Big time, Jungle boy gets the rub of pinning Jericho and Jericho is annoyed that Sammy did what he couldnt and beat Jungke boy, which brings tension in the IC and plants some seeds for Jericho/Sammy in the future.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> In fairness Inner Circle tried to use a baseball bat first.


As heels should...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I kind of want Darby to offended by Mox’s promo here implying he was outmatched. Would fit Darby’s character.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice promo from Mox. Hopefully this is the start of getting on track


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

First match already a big step back from last week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That tornado tag is gonna be great later


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Doesn't Jon realize that v necks are so 90s


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mox You started a fight with Omega 😂


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> That was a mess. I do like the continuing of the Matt/Sammy feud though. I hope we get it at All Out with Sammy getting his biggest singles win to date.


You may be putting a 45 year old Matt Hardy who has done nothing in AEW on too high of a pedestal.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox never starts fights? He made his debut in the company starting a pretty big one...


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I fucking love WARHORSE!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Who is this geek?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Warhorse‘s gimmick has low ceiling, but based off what I’ve seen of him he’s grown on me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Warhorse is good


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

THIS is what everyone hyped so much? This guy looks like a 15 year old cosplaying Ultimate Warrior for Halloween.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cody just wants to bury the indie darlings lol rack up those wins.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Arn advising Cody to get them smothered and covered.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Who the fuck is this knock off midget Ultimate Warrior/Kiss member?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Matt Hardy is cringe...Keep him off TV please


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Is this the kid from the movie "Detroit Rock City"?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Is that Joey Janela with face paint?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoa chill out Justin Roberts


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I’m hope the wannabe Triple H loses his title tonight


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

He has a cool look I’ll give him that


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Warhorse does comedy well, unlike half of this company. 

He does vignettes on Youtube where he eats nuts and bolts and practices wrestling by beating a punching bag with a steal chair. Dude gets gimmick wrestling and actually does it well.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> Matt sucks so hard. What a waste of money


Fixed it for you


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Justin Roberts announces like he gets paid millions of dollars lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

That belt looks so soulless and cheap


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

This guy might be the biggest dork of a wrestler I've seen in my life. The fact that they're going to present him as a serious threat in this match is hilarious.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Lheurch said:


> As heels should...


Absolutely. But one of thing I always found archaic about old school wrestling was the face very very rarely cheating. Feel it's more realistic if they do, for a reason, i.e. should a match break down and the opponents try to use weapons. In real life it would take an idiot to go into a fist fight with a guy with a baseball bat.

That's not to say the match wasn't sloppy and it tried to do too much.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

If Warhorse could put on some size he would have a great look.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope Cody pulls a Hulk Hogan hulk up like last week lol


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't see aew signing him like they did for Starks and possibly Eddie


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> THIS is what everyone hyped so much? This guy looks like a 15 year old cosplaying Ultimate Warrior for Halloween.


You're overly generous.

I had him as a cosplay Renegade.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MOBELS said:


> This guy might be the biggest dork of a wrestler I've seen in my life. The fact that they're going to present him as a serious threat in this match is hilarious.


Have you seen half of this roster? Come on, mate.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MOBELS said:


> This guy might be the biggest dork of a wrestler I've seen in my life. The fact that they're going to present him as a serious threat in this match is hilarious.


His advantage is he came out right after Marko and OC so he looks good by comparison.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> You're overly generous.
> 
> I had him as a cosplay Renegade.


Oh no, bad memories.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

This episode is just all around cringe so far....Last week was flawless


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He even does the Ultimate Warrior criss cross spot lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’ve never liked that rope running spot in any company


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Standard match so far.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Cult03 said:


> Have you seen half of this roster? Come on, mate.


Yes I have seen the whole roster. This Warhorse guy is about 5'6 and looks like he weighs about 160 pounds with the stupidest looking facepaint on his face.

I've seen Ultimate Warrior cosplayers at WWE shows who look more realistic and threatening than this dweeb.

I understand that he's meant to be a comedy character, but he shouldn't be going toe to toe with Cody.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Rules ass? Partnering with Ivelisse confirmed.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Warhorse is basically a Beavis and Butthead inspired rock fan wrestler.

It looks pretty tepid right now but hopefully at some point he brings the intensity up a few notches and the gimmick might work better.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why is this guy called a Warhorse? A warhorse is supposed to be a hoss thats intimidating. The fuck is this lmao


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

MOBELS said:


> Yes I have seen the whole roster. This Warhorse guy is about 5'6 and looks like he weighs about 160 pounds with the stupidest looking facepaint on his face.
> 
> I've seen Ultimate Warrior cosplayers at WWE shows who look more realistic and threatening than this dweeb.


That's 2 inches and 20 pounds more than half of the roster


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Traditional wrestling match being wrestled here


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Rules ass? Lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This guy is like a mixture of Ultimate Warrior and Eric Bugenhagen.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

MOBELS said:


> Yes I have seen the whole roster. This Warhorse guy is about 5'6 and looks like he weighs about 160 pounds with the stupidest looking facepaint on his face.
> 
> I've seen Ultimate Warrior cosplayers at WWE shows who look more realistic and threatening than this dweeb.
> 
> I understand that he's meant to be a comedy character, but he shouldn't be going toe to toe with Cody.


Source for his height and weight?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or is today boring?


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

My one gripe with Justin Roberts in AEW is him announcing guys with corny nicknames/catchphrases/etc


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

WarHorse? More like WarPony.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or is today boring?


Eventually 20 minute matches where you know the winner before the bell rings get tedious.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m liking Warhorse decent match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Waiting for this Warhorse guy to start impressing me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> This guy is like a mixture of Ultimate Warrior and Eric Bugenhagen.


Now I want to see Bugenhagen wrestle in face paint. See if you can make a new Warrior or Sting, lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Might be on an island here but im enjoying this


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

For some reason I get a lot of CM Punk vibes from Warhorse.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Should have let him cut a promo or something. I mean, infinitely better than the first match but still fell flat.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

They really should have shown Warhorse's strength on the mic or in a vignette before just throwing him on television. His character is hilarious outside of the ring


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice match there. Warhorse is more technical than I expected


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Get MJF out there already.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The open challenge thing feels pointless if he's just going to face people who aren't even a threat to his title. Warhorse has 0 chance of winning. Predictable.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty good match Warhorse isn’t bad


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look it is IV and V from the Dark Order. As in that many feet tall.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Warhorse could be a really good midcarder for AEW. Only 27 years old, too.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LMAO fucking Nepotism is gonna kill this company.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Zack Ryder?

Fucking hell.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ryder is here. I guess they’re doing Cody vs. Lee soon.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ryder is JACKED wow.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Sign him and tell Kiss and Janela to fuck off.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ryder? Lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cody never learns. 

All his friends turn on him!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ryder!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome to fucking impact 2.0


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

What’s Buck Slider doing in the Impact Zon... well, you know the drill.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Matt look huge


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Zach Ryder making people look tiny. That is where we are now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Woo, woo, woo.

Tbf, Ryder has packed on the muscle, looks good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry guys this guy was meh in aew and meh here


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

All Friends Wrestling, etc....

Warhorse and Cardona. yuck


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Warhorse match was fine, though it wasn’t a break out performance like Starks had.

Why were Dark Order out there. Are they doing Cody vs. Lee next?

Ryder is in AEW. Hopefully he does better than Cody’s other friend Spears.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I like it Ryder ain’t bad at all, him and Rusev are the best free agents right now


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

He’s in great shape and he got that Hogan level tan 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

When are they getting a 2nd TV show? What are they paying all these dudes to do nothing exactly?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bloody Warpath said:


> You may be putting a 45 year old Matt Hardy who has done nothing in AEW on too high of a pedestal.


Nawh. He still has name value and hasn't lost a singles match in AEW yet.

Who has Sammy G beaten(in singles competition)with more name value?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Cordova is the Beefcake. Cody is hogan


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I like it Ryder ain’t bad at all, him and Rusev are the best free agents right now


Cody even basically said those are his top two free agents right now in an interview with ESPN, so we may see Miro in AEW soon.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Not a massive Ryder fan but he looked pretty good there. Warhorse is impressive too, at his age it would not harm them to sign him and build him up on Dark over the next 6 months - year


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Everybody getting jacked at their home gym.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zack Ryder got work again so he can keep buying his toys. Who is gonna take this guy seriously in 2020? He looks in phenomenal shape though


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> Zach Ryder making people look tiny. That is where we are now.


Ryder has always been big boy but it's pretty clear he's put on some serious mass.

Even Cody looked tiny next to him


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> When are they getting a 2nd TV show? What are they paying all these dudes to do nothing exactly?


Pay per appearance at a guess.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

La Parka said:


> Cody never learns.
> 
> All his friends turn on him!


Maybe Cody learns this time and turn on Ryder!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sammy G has to get out of this tire fire of a group.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> When are they getting a 2nd TV show? What are they paying all these dudes to do nothing exactly?


Supposedly we will have more details in 4-6 weeks, they prob won’t start the new show until COVID gets better honestly


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Whats Zack Ryder doing in the impact zone?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DaSlacker said:


> Pay per appearance at a guess.


Doesnt Marko Stunt have a 100k contract? He claimed that at least I think.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Reprise.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

But yeah Cardona is huge lol

AEW's roster is fat af. They need to release some. Let's start with Havoc, Janela, Taylor, TH2, Kip...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Son of el bitch lmao


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Son of el bitch hahahaha.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesnt Marko Stunt have a 100k contract? He claimed that at least I think.


Worst contract in wrestling history.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

How bloated are they going to make this roster? Not only is the roster too large now they are featuring talent that do not even have a contract. We are reaching Dixie level with wasting money here for the sake of spending money. Financially speaking, these contracts make no sense for the amount of use that they get out of them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Son of el bitch is actually funny. Good for you AEW


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ooh a debate. Riveting.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A debate with a goof who cannot speak. Yay...nothing like WWE at all!


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesnt Marko Stunt have a 100k contract? He claimed that at least I think.


Either he's bullshitting or Tony is a crap businessman.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You need a crowd for a debate with OC lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cardona's debut was so flat. Sooo flat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HEY WAIT, WHAT HAPPENED TO EXCALIBUR?? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Son of el bitch lmao


Throw him a dictionary, quickly. Someone should.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Doesnt Marko Stunt have a 100k contract? He claimed that at least I think.


Excuse me while I hang myself.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why are people so insistent on concerning themselves with the financial expenditure of a company that they have no monetary ties to whatsoever?

"Oh my fucking god they're wasting so much money (in my opinion)!"... OK, why do you give a fuck?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

How can a company book a perfect first hour of wrestling last week and do this shit this week?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome two more weeks of Jericho vs Cassidy. 

Jericho is a fucking fool lately


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome letting Arn actually speak!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Very funny segment.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Arn and FTR. Interesting.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> A debate with a goof who cannot speak. Yay...nothing like WWE at all!


who said he can't talk ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now the show is picking up a bit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ortiz looks like he smokes cat piss.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Bloody Warpath said:


> How bloated are they going to make this roster? Not only is the roster too large now they are featuring talent that do not even have a contract. We are reaching Dixie level with wasting money here for the sake of spending money. Financially speaking, these contracts make no sense for the amount of use that they get out of them.


Well, there are several talents that shouldn't have been signed to begin with, let's start with them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoa, way too many stars to show us after all that opening. I like it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> who said he can't talk ?


Every YouTube video of him speaking.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

EmbassyForever said:


> But yeah Cardona is huge lol
> 
> AEW's roster is fat af. They need to release some. Let's start with Havoc, Janela, Taylor, TH2, Kip...


Luther, Marko.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can’t wait for Omega to flip his shit on Page hanging with FTR lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JR calling the DO a “great faction”........


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hangman’s liver won’t get to see 2021.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MIRO needs to be in AEW


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hangman filling his cup to the brim lol


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

I’d be down with a Horsemen stable consisting of FTR, Hangman, and Cody.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

FTR gonna get Hangman drunk before they challenge for the titles lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wonder what the tag title match is at All Out.

Ill guess a 4 way with the Lucha Bros, Bucks, FTR, and the champs.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Really should have opened with MJF.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank god for the action figure commercial. 

Almost had to listen to Brodie Lee speak.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i think they're clearly building FTR vs Hangman and Kenny


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Dark Order really 8-0?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be a decent match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lheurch said:


> No Excalibur? I guess that video clip got shared to Tony quick.


Is that why hes not there??


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Why are they making the inner circle look like dweebs? Cat pee? Jesus


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I loving the teases of a FTR/Page/Cody team up. Can't wait till they pull the trigger.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

kinda obvious how the match will end. Dark order come to cost Hangman and Kenny the win only for FTR to even the odds, champs retain, and rightfully so, FTR get a shot at all out


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Could see a title change here..


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Dark Order always reminds me of something from either the final days of WCCW or Jim Herd era WCW lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Is that why hes not there??


No idea, but they did not explain why he was not there so that was my guess. Not "Excalibur is on assignment" like when Tony was calling UGA games.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Really should have opened with MJF.


Don't open with a promo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would give the DO the titles here with Omega turning and have them drop them to FTR on tag team appreciation night


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Weak first hour. I gotta admit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> Dark Order always reminds me of something from either the final days of WCCW or Jim Herd era WCW lol


Dungeon of Dumb.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Omega should join DO here for the lulz


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I hope Hangman and Kenny drop the titles before All Out. I want to see both in singles competition by then.


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> Dark Order always reminds me of something from either the final days of WCCW or Jim Herd era WCW lol


Just need Ole doing voice over for Uno


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I’m not sure what’s happening... but today’s episode feels like a TRAIN WRECK. Seems like there is a lot of miscommunication with production. The opener was incredibly sloppy and everyone came out looking worse.... Warhorse did nothing for me and didn’t really perform well.... why did Dark Order attack Cody? Just so Zack could debut? That fell flat. Anna Jay finally comes out with Dark Order and then they don’t even show her and they have an abrupt commercial break? 

I think this is literally the first episode where I’ve said WTF this many times  makes me sad


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol Hangman wants to fight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dark order is the biggest waste of a faction in quite some time. A giant bloated group that has zero impact or relevancy on Dynamite.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I would give the DO the titles here with Omega turning and have them drop them to FTR on tag team appreciation night


Save something like that for All Out. And the titles being on DO do more to hurt the titles than anything, IMO.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I bet that inevitable Omega vs Hangman match gonna be great.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, I guess Anna is officially in Dark Order. At least she isn’t wearing the same mask as everyone else.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Kenny should start giving 0 Fs, revert into this








and start geeking half the roster.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

FTR vs Hangman and Kenny has the story and would be a great ppv match,


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anna Jay cosplaying as Catwoman.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Not a bad match so far.

Interested to see an Elite vs Rhodes, FTR and Hangman feud


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Omega vs Page rivalry has the potential to be a 3 match feud.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Stu and Uno are better workers than I’ve given them credit for


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I love Colt being completely unaware to how evil Brodie is, lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK that was a pretty funny camera angle. Need to replay that.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice camera work....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Get the fuck outta the way Brodie so I can see Anna


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Get the fuck outta the way Brodie so I can see Anna


What a damn heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Kenny should start giving 0 Fs, revert into this
> View attachment 89277
> 
> and start geeking half the roster.


Is that.....ORANGE OMEGA?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty good match here I like it


----------



## punkypower (Mar 2, 2020)

Is Fite horrible for anyone else tonight??


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Is that.....ORANGE OMEGA?


Please, don’t give them ideas.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And..That IS all she wrote!!


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

THIS IS NICE.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

For a second there I thought they actually might be dumb enough to have Dark Order pin one of them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

punkypower said:


> Is Fite horrible for anyone else tonight??


It’s working fine for me.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hangman laughing hahaha


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Pizzeria Uno lost weight. That being said this episode sucks. It feels like an AEW dark. And last week was amazing. What a let down.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Solid match. Uno and Grayson really showed out.

JR horny for Anna Jay, lol.

@LifeInCattleClass the papers! The papers!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anna Jay is a fuckin hottie


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEW's version of the WWE's ninjas...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dorks in number.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Dark Order: A threat to literally no one ever.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> AEW's version of the WWE's ninjas...


Hey, that’s not fair.

The ninjas are better sellers.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I still dont get what the dark order is and i really dont fucking care about them


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Hey, that’s not fair.
> 
> The ninjas are better sellers.


true, plus there is a tall one.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Should All Out be Omega vs Page or FTR vs Omega/Page?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hangman and Kenny vs Stu and Uno was much better than I expected.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Roll Model time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Brody is the worst faction leader of all time. He exudes negative charisma in his role.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did JR say go take a piss lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Grayson and Uno have a great moveset.

Intrigued to see where Omega & Page are heading, so many seeds are starting to be planted.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Decent show so far, not as good as last week but not bad


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

1 and 2 definitely established themselves as a tag team now hopefully.

They're not perfect but Uno has some great mannerisms and Stu acts as a great foil that's much more intense and visceral. Really like what I saw from these guys.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Should All Out be Omega vs Page or FTR vs Omega/Page?


Keep Omega and Hangman as champs until All Out, then do a big turn somewhere.

Build Omega and Page for the November PPV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hoping Shida and Diamante can bring this up a notch.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Isn't there way less people ringside ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Im so bored


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

At this point I want LAX to leave the Inner Circle and join Diamante like they did in Impact.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Keep Omega and Hangman as champs until All Out, then do a big turn somewhere.
> 
> Build Omega and Page for the November PPV.


Im starting to think this as well, FTR vs Omega/Page is too great of a match to pass up, but then what do the Bucks do?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

They need to bring in thunder rosa, then they will have 3 bad ass latinos


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be one of the better women’s matches this year


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that the first collar and elbow tie up in AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Brody is the worst faction leader of all time. He exudes negative charisma in his role.


I agreed. I wonder if he’s writing the Dark Order storyline


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Im starting to think this as well, FTR vs Omega/Page is too great of a match to pass up, but then what do the Bucks do?


Do a 3 way with the Bucks or a 4 way with the Lucha Bros. Have FTR and the Bucks barely touch in the match, and then build to FTR vs. the Bucks in November.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Does anyone had any clue what that opening graphic of Hikaru's is supposed to represent? Its just so out of place and I don't know what is means for her character.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CtrlAltDel said:


> I agreed. I wonder if he’s writing the Dark Order storyline


Everyone knows it is the Bucks.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JR should convert the million dollar knee lift into yen


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

That ass though.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I mean, last half hour was decent. Way better than Impact yesterday per example.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This show needs some Griff Garrison.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This match looks like it's going in slow motion.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They should really cancel the womens division till they can do something better than this. I mean Jesus.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pretty weak match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This match looks like it's going in slow motion.


 Was just thinking that, the match hasn’t been bad but it’s slow lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Not as good as I was hoping for.



Alright_Mate said:


> This show needs some Griff Garrison.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well that was quick


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Compared last week to this week and im dead certain someone else is writing this show. 

cannot be the same person


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF next then tornado tag


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WAIT so these are not even real teams?? This is going to be so chaotic.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I think MJF is next.


thank god.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Was that a flip or roll up attempt 

What a botch.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Womens title is pathetic


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Oracle said:


> Compared last week to this week and im dead certain someone else is writing this show.
> 
> cannot be the same person


looks like a complete opposite from last week.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cameron? LMAO. Wtf is this company even doing?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the girl from the funkadactyls?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh lord. HELL NO


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Cameron? Fucking Cameron.

The not as good Funkadactyl?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back, please bring her back home...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

MJF for President. He’s our only hope.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Feels very wwe ish tonight and looks to wwe


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

God I love MJF


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Please shut down the womens division until you can sign a competent roster. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Cameron? Fucking Cameron.
> 
> The not as good Funkadactyl?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well this should be one of the best promos of the year


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Of all the Women they get Cameron 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

With all of the women's talent available they went with Naomi's dance partner? I think I hate this company. They don't want to be successful


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Please shut down the womens division until you can sign a competent roster. This is embarrassing.


The SJW’s would LOVE that. Remember, they can’t offend anyone.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Who is Cameron?


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

who the fuck is cameron?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I dont even like Cameron but God you couldn’t have had a more underwhelming debut.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cameron is back??? She can barely wrestle!

AEW is fucking hiring all these WWE low card bums. Wtf...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MJF and the tag should be fun. Hopefully this last half hour saves whatever the fuck this show has been.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

wonder if Archer will follow up on the tweet about MJF


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MJF for president


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Best part of tonight's episode is that cute girl following mjf.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who is Cameron?





alex0816 said:


> who the fuck is cameron?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Of all the Women they get Cameron 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe Cameron improved?! Lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Watch Eva Marie draw red


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lee Johnson as a MJF security? LMFAO


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

MJF using some mouth wash after kissing a fake baby


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cameron? I have no idea but she looked familiar.

MJF TIME!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

It’s fun watching you guys freak out lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who is Cameron?





alex0816 said:


> who the fuck is cameron?












The one that’s not Naomi. Former WWE diva, and not a great one.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Save us MJF


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

wtf they got Cameron of all people? did Cody or Brandie know her when she was in WWE?
lmao please don't sign her.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


That’s not a bottle of bleach.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AEW reads WF confirmed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> It’s fun watching you guys freak out lol


That's the problem dude. You and the other Positivity Posse members are ok with the show sucking because it gets fun reactions and that says a lot about where you want this company to be and who the real trolls are on this forum.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

It's happening.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tonight felt like wwe toys or us special


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MJF dropping BOMBS. Thank God for this guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cornette has a boner right now!


----------



## Bloody Warpath (Jan 6, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who is Cameron?


She is the one that told Stone Cold that Melina versus Alicia Fox was her favorite match because she was not a fan of the professional wrestling genre prior to appearing on Tough Enough and had little knowledge of the subject.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

MJF for AEW Champion


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

I turned the show off during Cody’s match too much trash comedy


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

MJF stealing from the Jim Cornette play book. Smart.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

MJF doing his own little pipe bomb.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> I turned the show off during Cody’s match too mich trash comedy


There was nearly no comedy in the match


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wardlow looks way better in a suit than a singlet btw.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol mjf talking words out of all pur mouths


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

M. J. F. MATTERS!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

MJF has turned this episode from underwhelming to good.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Build the company around this man, already.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Give him the belt NOW.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Feel like they hit the music too soon, lol.

But yes, Mox vs. MJF, finally.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Gawd damn MJF


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

God bless MJF


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit what a promo


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit MJF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> MJF stealing from the Jim Cornette play book. Smart.


MJF basically using the Cornette podcast playbook!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

10 man car crash not enough chaos for you? Try 12? Geez.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF is a Rock and Austin level prospect. The kid is so fucking good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hopefully the 12 man tag goes better than the 10 man tonight.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

MJF speaking the truth.. the WF truth... the MFer truth


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MJF for prez.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I want mjf to win in front of fans


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

10 man tag...eat your heart out.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Next week looks terrible. 

Dark order overload


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MJF follows @The Wood on WF confirmed?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

No complaints about tonight. I got Moxley vs MJF. That's all I wanted. They can do whatever they want with the rest of the card.

This will be great.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> 10 man car crash not enough chaos for you? Try 12? Geez.


Not live so easier to do


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Following MJF's masterclass promo with the announcement of a car crash 12 man "tag" match starring the Dark Order is AEW in a nutshell.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Promo of the year by MJF?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Not live so easier to do


Incredible that an option is to just NOT DO IT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF is an awesome heel but there's even potential for a face of the company babyface that I don't think I saw until today


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey AEW. MJF should speak every week. Every week.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

that damn music, MJF should have cut the music before challenging Mox, it was one of the best promos of the year up until that point. Still, pretty great.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> That's the problem dude. You and the other Positivity Posse members are ok with the show sucking because it gets fun reactions and that says a lot about where you want this company to be and who the real trolls are on this forum.


Bro I’m not saying that the show has been great but at the same time I’m not freaking out, it’s either this or WWE, beggers can’t be choosers. You’re taking it too seriously.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Following MJF's masterclass promo with the announcement of a car crash 12 man "tag" match starring the Dark Order is AEW in a nutshell.


Why a car crash ?

it's not live, they can redo everything


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> MJF follows @The Wood on WF confirmed?





RainmakerV2 said:


> MJF follows @The Wood on WF confirmed?


I doubt it. MJF actually brought valid points to the table.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That was indie wrestler Savannah Thorne beside MJF throughout that promo, in case anyone was wondering


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

2 Dark Order matches and a debate next week.....not really grabbing me honestly.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

That was an awesome promo by MJF.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Why a car crash ?
> 
> it's not live, they can redo everything


Did you not see the first 20 minutes of tonight's show? Now they want to make it even dumber.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I doubt it. MJF actually brought valid points to the table.



You cant deny a few of his talking points sounded very Woodish. Cmon now lol


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Darby taking his time


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ProjectGargano said:


> Promo of the year by MJF?


Easily.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> 2 Dark Order matches and a debate next week.....not really grabbing me honestly.


2 Dork Order matches? Ugh. Apart from the 12 guys tag match, what’s the other one?


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Time to change WF to MJF


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You cant deny a few of his talking points sounded very Woodish. Cmon now lol


It is straight out of Cornette.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Great promo from MJF, my personal favorite of his.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Guess Darby wasn’t cleared.



Whoanma said:


> 2 Dork Order matches? Ugh. Apart from the 12 guys tag match, what’s the other one?


Cody and Cardona vs. The 2 guys that attacked Cody tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHA at Starks promo


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bro I’m not saying that the show has been great but at the same time I’m not freaking out, it’s either this or WWE, beggers can’t be choosers. You’re taking it too seriously.


Nobody is freaking out and people can take wrestling seriously on a wrestling forum without being told not to take it seriously. What a joke. You did say it was a decent show didn't you, which it certainly hasn't been. It's been bad and AEW needs to be better. The fact that the only other option is WWE means this company should want to be better


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok its good now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricky has some good mic work.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moxley's days as champion are numbered. Him feuding with MJF will be the highlight of his reign.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If Starks was taller and bigger, he would be a huge star right now.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Starks got spooked by their music


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The timing seems off tonight. MJF getting interrupted by his theme and now Starks too...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how suddenly on the mic Taz is a dickhead haha


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Ricky is fucking money.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Cody and Cardona vs. The 2 guys that attacked Cody tonight.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fuck sake, was hoping Dweeby Allin actually wasn't going to show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does Darby have YELLOW SKIN? He looks like he has liver disease


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Best promo in AEW history by MJF? I'd say so.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> The timing seems off tonight. MJF getting interrupted by his theme and now Starks too...


Yeah. I’ve noticed that too. Sloppy moments.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Did Darby get a tattoo sleeve or is that just paint.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> The timing seems off tonight. MJF getting interrupted by his theme and now Starks too...


At least Darby timed his jump perfectly for Starks and Cage to turn and catch him without warning haha. Fuck this is just a dumb episode. They giveth and they taketh I suppose.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starks is a hell of a promo. AEW needed a guy like him on the roster.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah i cant wait for starks to be the TNT champ. Loved him in nwa


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

I hope that Cage and his partner win this match. The good guys come out on top too often. What's the point of being a bad guy if it never pays off?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

MJF could easily do to Moxley what Rock did to Billy Gunn in 1999. Two completely different tiers of talent.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does Darby have YELLOW SKIN? He looks like he has liver disease


He's got Evil Lyn disease:


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> At least Darby timed his jump perfectly for Starks and Cage to turn and catch him without warning haha. Fuck this is just a dumb episode. They giveth and they taketh I suppose.


What? Only TWO people were able to catch a guy? Usually it takes six.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> Did Darby get a tattoo sleeve or is that just paint.


It is his new tattoo, awesome.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> What? Only TWO people were able to catch a guy? Usually it takes six.


To be fair, the guy weighs like 120 pounds


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Darby vs starks would be epic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Starks and MJF promo would be pretty cool


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Cage is awesome.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does Darby have YELLOW SKIN? He looks like he has liver disease


He's an alcoholic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PavelGaborik said:


> He's an alcoholic.


Does he have a legit drinking problem?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Darby is better with out to many tattoos


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Turning around during your entrance is completely normal and makes sense...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Moxley with a RKO outta nowhere!


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lheurch said:


> Turning around during your entrance is completely normal and makes sense...


Just to play devils advocate. Perhaps Darby yelled something.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Turning around during your entrance is completely normal and makes sense...


Good thing Darby hit the mark. It would have been bad if he missed them.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Turning around during your entrance is completely normal and makes sense...


Honestly.. This spot made no sense whatsoever. They just do shit because they can and not because they should. I don't get how people can continue to justify the things this company does


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> Just to play devils advocate. Perhaps Darby yelled something.


Would be nice if they had a producer who knew how to capture something like that on TV.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What a powerful new heel tag team!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Still geeking Cage out. Smh


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Moxley with a RKO outta nowhere!


Dont ever disrespect ddp by calling it that


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So thumbtacks in every episode now? No need to make them special or anything...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was fucking gnarly. 

They should've been given way more time


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn. Those tacks are WEDGED in there.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tacks felt unnecessary there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The MJF promo and main event saved this show from being an uninspiring one.

Some highlights, but a let down from last week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Holly shit that slide into submission was so smooth


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

#5 contender? Rankings matter guys!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mox vs. Darby next week. Nice.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby has such a fucking annoying, punchable face.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Darby facing Moxley for the title makes little sense.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Darby getting a title shot? TF


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Dear god he looks like a complete child next to Mox even.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Moxley pulled the head up making the shoulders come off the canvas and they still counted the pin. Just continuous dumb shit occurring during this episode. 

Remember the episode of Raw where they didn't have a GM and everything went wrong (The episode where Batista was leaving a room and a bloke ran in front of him and did the arm thing)? That's every episode of AEW Dynamite.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricky got his back shredded!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Does he have a legit drinking problem?


Lol I have no idea. I doubt it would have turned his skin yellow by this point either way he's still a kid


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Trainwreck of an episode. 

last 30 minutes made it somewhat enjoyable but the rest was just bleh.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

That skateboard spot, DAMN!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I FUCKING HATE HOW THE ANNOUNCERS ANNOUNCE A MATCH SECONDS AFTER ITS TEASED. FUCKING COME ON ITS STUPID


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This was definitely one of their most roller coaster episodes. Started with indy garbage but had an amazing MJF promo. I would put it somewhere in the middle. I knew there was probably no way they could continue the momentum after last week. The twelve man next week is going to be painful. It better be first so they can build back from it.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Nah that was a good ending


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Cult03 said:


> Moxley pulled the head up making the shoulders come off the canvas and they still counted the pin. Just continuous dumb shit occurring during this episode.
> 
> Remember the episode of Raw where they didn't have a GM and everything went wrong (The episode where Batista was leaving a room and a bloke ran in front of him and did the arm thing)? That's every episode of AEW Dynamite.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> The MJF promo and main event saved this show from being an uninspiring one.
> 
> Some highlights, but a let down from last week.


Less people at ringside and also the sound sounded like something far away


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That was a stupid and unnecessary fucking spot


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Dear god he looks like a complete child next to Mox even.


You know Mox is a legit 6'3-6'4 230ish lbs right? He's a big guy. This isn't twiggy 2015 Ambrose.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

Man this episode was a train wreck. The camera angles and transitions were all over the place. It looked like they lost control of the show and were trying to keep up. Probably the worst episode so far imo.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> You know Mox is a legit 6'3-6'4 230ish lbs right? He's a big guy. This isn't twiggy 2015 Ambrose.


He's probably closer to 6'1. He's a bit shorter than Brock, who is 6'3. 230 lbs sounds about right.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

spiderguy252000 said:


> Man this episode was a train wreck. The camera angles and transitions were all over the place. It looked like they lost control of the show and were trying to keep up. Probably the worst episode so far imo.


Oh you didn't watch every episodes to say that


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Solid main event but it should've been given more time. 

Show this week was meh overall. Had some decent highs but also some pretty bad lows.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CtrlAltDel said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I feel like something at the start took more time than it was supposed to


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CtrlAltDel said:


>


haha Batista's face


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Was Excalibur not there because of the n word thing or a covid test? Just a week off? He fits better with the other two than Tazz.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Oh you didn't watch every episodes to say that


I’ve watched every one! Huge huge fan and generally love 80-100% of the episodes. I liked about 10% of this one. For me to say that this episode was a train wreck holds the most weight in my book Jajajaja


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AEWMoxley said:


> He's probably closer to 6'1. He's a bit shorter than Brock, who is 6'3. 230 lbs sounds about right.


He has terrible posture and looked about an inch shorter than Bork. He's 6'2 at worst. Brock is definitely a strong 6'3, pushing 6'4.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I’ve watched everyone! Huge huge fan and generally love 80-100% of the episodes. I liked about 10% of this one. For me to say that this episode was a train wreck holds the most weight in my book Jajajaja


I mean everybody have different taste and opinion so the worst episode for me might be one that you like


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> You know Mox is a legit 6'3-6'4 230ish lbs right? He's a big guy. This isn't twiggy 2015 Ambrose.


I'd be amazed if he's actually taller than 6'2, and either way he's not exactly prime Goldberg or Kane, is he? And Darby just looked like a dweeby, scrawny teenager next to him.

I don't care what anyone says, it has to look and feel believable to an extent when it comes to getting in the ring with the guy who is supposed to be right at the top of the industry. I don't care if it's wrestling, there's only so much disbelief you can suspend. You'd never expect a middleweight boxer to stand a chance against a heavyweight champion.

Darby's whole deal is that he basically hurts himself more than his opponent by launching himself idiotically everywhere.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I’ve watched every one! Huge huge fan and generally love 80-100% of the episodes. I liked about 10% of this one. For me to say that this episode was a train wreck holds the most weight in my book Jajajaja


Their June 24th, July 8th (especially considering it was a special show) episodes were far, far worse.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well they failed to keep momentum going this week.

Very underwhelming episode for the majority of it, the opening match and an appearance from Cameron were the worst bits.

As for Warhorse, for all the love he was getting on social media, I wasn’t that impressed. Solid wrestler, has charisma but came off quite annoying.

As for the good, MJF’s promo was by far the best part of the show. The storytelling between Omega, Page and FTR continues to be intriguing


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

-I thought this tag match was gonna get better but it turned out to be a mediocre spot fest. A chokeslam into a knee kick? Wtf kind of moves are these people doing these days? You can't just get up from one and wait for a knee to the face. Wtf Luchasaurus? Ring work has gotten so illogical. The pace started getting better the more Jericho, Santana and Ortiz were more involved.

-Better promo from Mox but nothing special.

-I've said it before and I'll say it again... that TNT belt is ugly. Get a new design please! 4000 pounds of heavy metal, ruling ass? WTF. 😄 That was pretty amusing. Decent bout from these two. Warhorses favourite wrestler must be the Ultimate Warrior. Either that or he reminds me of the geekier version of him.

-Jerichos always great as a promo even though that bit where one of his boys was sniffing his shirt was pretty ridiculous. Tag title match was ok. Id give it a 5.5/10. Not much to say about The Dark Order.

-Brit Bakers always a good promo & personality, but I feel that her direction has been a bit stagnant and really only cut a filler promo

- Dia monte looking good in those shorts that at least kept me interested during that uneventful match.

-Excellent promo from MJF. He is so naturally unlikeable. I love it. I wonder how people would rate that promo overall compared to other promos hes cut in AEW. That was fantastic.

-Taz is always a highlight. Thumb tacks being used again awesome. That match was pretty short and nothing too amazing. Match of the night was def the tnt title match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I turned it off after the pin..Is it really Darby vs. Mox next week for the belt? Do what now?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Overall it seems like the timing was just a little off in every match but MJF's promo was fire.

MJF is not going to be happy with Mox vs Darby.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I turned it off after the pin..Is it really Darby vs. Mox next week for the belt? Do what now?


Yes, because...uh...rankings matter!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Nobody is freaking out and people can take wrestling seriously on a wrestling forum without being told not to take it seriously. What a joke. You did say it was a decent show didn't you, which it certainly hasn't been. It's been bad and AEW needs to be better. The fact that the only other option is WWE means this company should want to be better


Decent means a 6 out of 10 or maybe better. Half the show was fine. The other half was bad. Look at the way you answered my post lol. WWE is bad. This wasn't all bad. You're being ultra-sensitive because I laughed at what I was reading, but I never posted anything to refute the fact that the show wasn't on the great side tonight. You getting pissy about that is the joke. Me just watching the show like its supposed to be watched, like entertainment that can either satisfy me or not, is not the joke here.

Maybe you're not freaking out IRL, but a lot of the posts come off that way in comparison to others. Sometimes it seems like you guys want them to put on A+ perfect shows every week. Has there ever been a perfect company? Like holy shit calm down a little it’s just wrestling lol. Take it or leave it. Again, its this or WWE. So can I REALLY complain to the extent I see some of you complain? Nah. 

I understand you want them to get better and they should be better, but some of you post like you're having an aneurism sometimes. You do realize they don’t owe you shit right? I can clearly see that the show was nowhere near as good as last week but I'm not gonna be miserable about it and act like AEW is stealing my lifeforce by making me watch lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Yes, because...uh...rankings matter!


Well at All Out Mox will defend his belt against the number 1 in the ranking

The ranking is only for the PPV


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Mox vs Darby is probably just being done for MJF to lose his shit on TK and attack them both next week.

They just should destroy them both with chairs ending the match and cutting a promo to end Dynamite.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah, I think this is why TNT needs to give AEW at least a 10 minute overrun if they need it. I feel like the 10 man tag match took a bit longer than it should've and the Shida/Diamante match and the MJF promo was cut a bit short because of it. 

Not a bad show, but not as good as last week, which was obviously a tough bar to set. I'm just glad Mox/MJF has been confirmed for All Out. Some of these Promos between them are going to be awesome.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I'd be amazed if he's actually taller than 6'2, and either way he's not exactly prime Goldberg or Kane, is he? And Darby just looked like a dweeby, scrawny teenager next to him.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, it has to look and feel believable to an extent when it comes to getting in the ring with the guy who is supposed to be right at the top of the industry. I don't care if it's wrestling, there's only so much disbelief you can suspend. You'd never expect a middleweight boxer to stand a chance against a heavyweight champion.
> 
> Darby's whole deal is that he basically hurts himself more than his opponent by launching himself idiotically everywhere.


Nobody implied he was Kane or Goldberg physically, but he's still a big guy. The way you worded "he's small even next to Moxley" as if Mox isn't 230+ lbs and 6'3(give or take)was just odd to me is all.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I enjoyed the show a lot, especially the tag title match. That skateboard spot was really scary, though. If Darby didn’t do it right, the tacks could have shredded Ricky’s back.

I’ve never really followed Zack Ryder very much, Let’s see what they do with him.

Arn Anderson repping FTR was pretty coo!

I wonder who Britt will make Swole face? Nyla? Maybe a new wrestler?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Well at All Out Mox will defend his belt against the number 1 in the ranking
> 
> The ranking is only for the PPV


Really? Where did this new rule come from?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Best parts of the night were:

Omega/Page vs Dark Order
Cody vs Warhorse
MJF promo
Tornado Tag

Everything else was pretty weak. Nowhere near the level of last weeks show. Ryder's debut fell flat and the 10 man tag was a mess. The womens match was bad too. A little too much DO tonight. Full review later.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

taker1986 said:


> Yeah, I think this is why TNT needs to give AEW at least a 10 minute overrun if they need it. I feel like the 10 man tag match took a bit longer than it should've and the Shida/Diamante match and the MJF promo was cut a bit short because of it.
> 
> Not a bad show, but not as good as last week, which was obviously a tough bar to set. I'm just glad Mox/MJF has been confirmed for All Out. Some of these Promos between them are going to be awesome.


They definitely need an overrun just to add the element of surprise to the show. Not knowing exactly when it will end helps with endings out of nowhere.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Decent means a 6 out of 10 or maybe better. Half the show was fine. The other half was bad. Look at the way you answered my post lol. WWE is bad. This wasn't all bad. You're being ultra-sensitive because I laughed at what I was reading, but I never posted anything to refute the fact that the show wasn't on the great side tonight. You getting pissy about that is the joke. Me just watching the show like its supposed to be watched, like entertainment that can either satisfy me or not, is not the joke here.
> 
> Maybe you're not freaking out IRL, but a lot of the posts come off that way in comparison to others. Sometimes it seems like you guys want them to put on A+ perfect shows every week. Has there ever been a perfect company? Like holy shit calm down a little it’s just wrestling lol. Take it or leave it. Again, its this or WWE. So can I REALLY complain to the extent I see some of you complain? Nah.
> 
> I understand you want them to get better and they should be better, but some of you post like you're having an aneurism sometimes. You do realize they don’t owe you shit right? I can clearly see that the show was nowhere near as good as last week but I'm not gonna be miserable about it and act like AEW is stealing my lifeforce by making me watch lol.


Cop out response but not sure what I expected. We just want them to do better, you want them to do badly so you can laugh at the responses. Nobody acts like they're having an aneurysm over this show (except bdon when he talks about Cody sometimes). That's your attempt to belittle the negative opinions and create a narrative of us being over the top. It's the go-to debating technique of the members of the Positivity Posse.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

sigh. looks like they didnt learn from last week. more choreographed indy trash to start the show....jericho needs to be reigned in a bit.... going to far with the lame jokes. MJF had a great promo... basically called out all the crap and bs of AEW. Ricky Starks also cut a good promo... he should have pinned Darby... sets up a match between the 2 of them for next week.
Why the fuck is Darby getting a title shot? That dweeb should never be posing with the world champ to end a show. Now they have to have Moxley wrestle a 50/50 match next week against a midget. So stupid. I like how the intensity is starting to pick up in AEW but they need to just stop with the indy flop fests, cringe comedy and making dweebs look like legit threats...its just not working.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lheurch said:


> #5 contender? Rankings matter guys!


In this case I suppose so.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Nobody implied he was Kane or Goldberg physically, but he's still a big guy. The way you worded "he's small even next to Moxley" as if Mox isn't 230+ lbs and 6'3(give or take)was just odd to me is all.


I mean, he's a fairly big guy in every day world, but in wrestling he's very much average size. Even if you walked past him in the street I'm not sure many people would give him a second look for his size.

I just think Darby looks like a joke. Everything about him, from his attire to his stature, looks completely unintimidating and lacking in legitimacy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Really? Where did this new rule come from?


There is no rule but at the end the challenger at the PPV is always the number 1 in the ranking.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Other than that Cardona looked really big


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> There is no rule but at the end the challenger at the PPV is always the number 1 in the ranking.


So it is really "we will do whatever we want" which is completely fine by me, the rankings just come across as an unnecessary thing that holds them back since it can just be anyone on the list at any time.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> I mean, he's a fairly big guy in every day world, but in wrestling he's very much average size. Even if you walked past him in the street I'm not sure many people would give him a second look for his size.
> 
> I just think Darby looks like a joke. Everything about him, from his attire to his stature, looks completely unintimidating and lacking in legitimacy.


I've got to be honest I don't pass too many guys on the street who are 6'3 235 lbs and well built. I live in North America where 75% of the population are overweight slobs. 

Mox looks like a legitimate fighter. He doesn't look like a bodybuilder, but he does look like a big, well built guy who could kick your ass.

I'm not getting into the Darby topic. I think he could gain some mass but looks fine for his role. I dig his face paint, he's very good in the ring and implements his hardcore role well. I want to see him vs Starks at All Out.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> So it is really "we will do whatever we want" which is completely fine by me, the rankings just come across as an unnecessary thing that holds them back since it can just be anyone on the list at any time.


It's pretty rare but here it i think it's just a way to make progress with the MJF feud.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Few thoughts:

Didn’t see opening bout. Can’t comment on it. But the Jericho vs Cassidy debate next week should be something.

Warhorse is impressive. Comes off as a heavy metal version of Tatanka. Also great selling of the knee injury coming off the top. Seems like a very good worker.

Also, is it just me or did Matt Cardona look HUGE? In WWE, he always looked tiny.

AEW tag title match was what is was. Didn't really care for it.

Very happy with how the women’s division was treated this week. Great promo by Diamante, feud between Baker and Swole furthered, Deadly Draw rules explained further, Arianne debuts in AEW, Diamante vs Shida given proper time to deliver a match.

MJF's segment was great. Can’t really disagree with anything he said.

I did like the main event, although I do have a couple of criticisms:

1, Why are thumbtack spots being given away on free tv? The skateboard w/ thumbtacks is innovative, but that should have been saved for a PPV, considering All Out is a month away.

2. Outside of the skateboard with thumbtacks, I'm bored of the weapon choices in these No DQ match – too many trashcans. No DQ weapons are too standardized now. Bring out something different


stop sign or other street signs
trashcan lid
hockey stick
golf club
2x4
crutches or a cane
lead pipe
chains
mop or broom or snowshovel
a wrench or crowbar
briefcase
kitchen sink
a guardrail
a fork
lighttubes
Or something unconventional like a kenzan or a potted plant or a shopping cart or dolly or wheelbarrow or a hose or ironing board. Even the ring bell. But vary it up, please.

Taz, JR, and Schiavone work as a commentary team.

A good show overall, from what I saw.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> Cop out response but not sure what I expected. We just want them to do better, you want them to do badly so you can laugh at the responses. Nobody acts like they're having an aneurysm over this show (except bdon when he talks about Cody sometimes). That's your attempt to belittle the negative opinions and create a narrative of us being over the top. It's the go-to debating technique of the members of the Positivity Posse.


Lol not even close. I don't give a shit about laughing at your responses. I laughed this week but other weeks I was more annoyed than entertained by the more overly negative comments. I actually enjoy reading a lot of your posts because a lot of the time they're more on the constructive end as opposed to people like Ozell and Wood. I laughed this week because I agreed with everyone that the show was lackluster and I just thought it was funny that some of you were about to jump out a window because it wasn't the greatest show ever. That's the way the posts came off anyway. You're the one that quoted me and made it bigger than it needed to be. 

*Yes AEW should do better*, we all want that, but come on, lighten up. We got a good tag match, a good tornado match, a great MJF promo, and a decent TNT title match, that's barely a show worthy of going up in arms for. RAW this past week was though. That MJF promo was literally better than RAW and SD combined this week. So I can't really complain. Its this or quit wrestling for good, and 85% of the time, the show is good, which should be more than enough for anyone that watches for free.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

ok episode.

10 man tag was what i expected, nothing spectacular. see they're picking up the sammy and hardy fued

TNT title was something lol. Warhorse cetainly is a character lol. not liking the Ryder signing cause they are loaded already and don't have room for more people

tag title was good, clearly building FTR vs Hangman and Kenny. Arn working with FTR? nice. wonder what tag team apprieciation night will be like. WHY IS THERE 2 DARK ORDER MATCHES NEXT WEEK???? NO FUCK THAT

womens match was fine. don't care about any of it though. i can't, it's boring, don't care about that tournament, don't car about Nyla cringe ass, dont care. i guess that new chick is the girl Austin roasted on tough enough a long time ago. great smh

MJF our savior lol. that was gold. modern day pipe bomb. loved it. i still don't know where i stand on MJF winning the title. on one hand i feel Mox can continue to have a great reign after a MJF fued and if MJF wins, i mean where else could he go but down? you know? however, MJF is the best talker in wrestling, will get people to watch him. idk. the build up should be awesome.

main event as good. wasn't expecting the Darby spot during Cage and Starks entrance. weapons galore. thumbtack spots 2 wweks in a row? relax lol. Darby getting a shot is out of the blue but i he is in the top 5 and top 5 contenders can get a title shot whenever they are in the rankings from what we've seen.

decent show i guess. obviously not as good as last week. Get Archer and Lucha Bros on tv more please. like no reason not to have guys like that on your show constantly


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It's pretty rare but here it i think it's just a way to make progress with the MJF feud.


Yeah, if they do make it part of the angle where it just rubs salt into MJF's wound of being #1 and ignored fine.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> I've got to be honest I don't pass too many guys on the street who are 6'3 235 lbs and well built. I live in North America where 75% of the population are overweight slobs.
> 
> Mox looks like a legitimate fighter. He doesn't look like a bodybuilder, but he does look like a big, well built guy who could kick your ass.
> 
> I'm not getting into the Darby topic. I think he could gain some mass but looks fine for his role. I dig his face paint, he's very good in the ring and implements his hardcore role well. I want to see him vs Starks at All Out.


235 now? He's not. He's really, really not.

This is Anthony Joshua, at 6'6 and 240:










Mox is probably 6'2 and 220 or 225 tops.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Darby fucking Allin, man...dude's a beast. That ending skateboard spot with the tacks was sick af. Dude's a game changer in pro wrestling.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Decent show tonight, not as good as last week by any means. They didn't keep the hot momentum going, but hopefully next week they pick it back up. A lot of the show tonight seemed a little sloppy.

-10 man tag was a mess. Too many guys for this to work out. It led to a Sammy Guevara vs Matt Hardy program and a Jericho vs OC rematch, and I don't mind either match/feud. I think the IC has run its course though, I would like for them to break up so that Hager and his wife can go on a singles run, while Sammy can maybe go babyface, with Santana/Ortiz becoming a tag team who wins more. Moxley's promo after was pretty good.

-Cody vs Warhorse was decent. Warhorse is not as great as he was hyped up to be, but I still enjoyed watching the match. Another strong win for Cody. Zach Ryder debuting kinda fell flat but its nice to see him. He was hella over at one point in WWE. Looks like he's getting jacked too. DO came out here, which means Brodie Lee vs Cody at some point.

-FTR contract signing was good. Glad to see that they are full time now. It was great seeing Hangman pouring up the drinks.

-Omega/Page vs Dark Order was pretty good. A lot better than expected. Good offense from all 4 guys. More Dark Order after the match with a brawl ensuing. Ths was literally just to advance the FTR/Omega & Page/Bucks storyline. I guess we will have to wait on the Omega vs Page match as it seems like they don't want to pass up on the huge FTR vs Omega/Page match at All Out. I guess they throw the Bucks in there too for a triple threat TLC match? Hardyz/Dudleyz/Edge & Christian style maybe?

-Shida and Diamante didn't click for some reason. Slow, plodding match here that didn't make either woman look good.

-MJF cut the promo of the year tonight. That was some awesome shit. He really ripped the industry apart and I'm glad to see that Mox vs MJF is finally confirmed. I'm assuming Darby's title match next week is being used to further that storyline.

-Tornado tag match was pretty good. Dope ending with the skateboard and thumbtacks. Darby needed a win bad so I agree with having him pin Starks.

Next week we got a 12 man tag and Darby vs Moxley. Looking forward to it. Hopefully the show excels past this week.

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello fellow AEW fans another Dynsmite tonight so let's dig in to the action.

Inner Circle vs Bfs & Friends

Lol Oc taking a swipe with his foot at IC.Another strange format for a match by AEW its basically a voluntary Tornado tag ppl can do whatever they want otherwise known as organized chaos lol.I enjoyed the spot with Luchasaurus and Marko,gotta say Hager looks much better in his newer mma attire.Sammy looking dialed in and in great shape,really everyone is doing a good job.Jesus Hager nearly unmasked Luchasaurus with a clothesline.Oh shit Big Money Matt interferes aiding the win nice debut for him on Dynamite this character is way better then Broken matt.Oh nice reigniting the Sammy rivalry. 

Moxley promo was good as usual Haha punk bitches moxley is coming for you.


Cody vs Warhorse TNT Title match 

Warhorse has a decent look and gimmick not as cheesy in person but a bit over the top.Cody is a boss fuck the haters bro I love his entrance.Good job on commentary building the match.LMAO 4000lbs of heavy metal nice lol.Cody looking overconfident letting up on Warhorse in the corner.For the 2nd week Cody is visibly frustrated with himself.Arn telling him "don't let your anger get in the way of your talent ",was perfect for the storyline. Warhorse is not bad at all solid worker all around he definetly has skills I see why he has the hype. Oh Cody showing off doing pushups during the match to the ire of Arn Anderson.Warhorse has some nice offense I loved the macho man elbow that was really really cool.Cody looking shook as Warhorse rattles off a few near 3 falls.Oh but Cody setting up the figure 4....oh nice block by warhorse but cody sinches it in its over.Great match nice story furthering.WTF DARK ORDER attacking both guys ...oh no Arn is by himself 2 on 1......but wait oh shit its Matt Cordona nice debut saving Cody and Arn.


Schiavone pumping up the next PPV .....but is interrupted by an enraged Jericho and IC.IC turning up the intensity making callouts,Sammy calling out son of el bitch matt hardy and Jericho pumping up the OC rematch announcing a debate next week.Featuring a special guest moderator could it be tyson???Jericho is amazing lol.


Schiavone segment announcing the official signing of FTR.Hmmm Arn is FTRs legal council and calls FTR the greatest Tag Team in wrestling.Tag team appreciation night hosted by FTR????Perhaps a one night tag tourney?Oh shit here comes Hangman to celebrate with shots.....more horseman teasing and Page preferring FTR over the Elite.Great segment.


Evil Uno & Stu Grayson vs Hangman Page & Kenny Omega Tag Team Titles match

Nice work by commentary pushing the DARK ORDER they getting that push finally.Commentary mentions Anna Jay has been missing since joining DARK ORDER....oh there she is and imo looks sexy with the phantom of the opera style mask.Lol Cult cabana joining commentary.Kenny looking sorta agitated with Page.Cult putting DARK ORDER over on commentary so is JR.Uno & Grayson looking good showing extra aggression and heelish ways I'm liking it.Cult says he's just a hang around still not full member yet.Kenny flashing some arrogance I like it.Match has a nice pace and great action by both teams. Uno plays the arrogant heel nicely.Omega is dialed in tonight everything is perfection.Ooh 2 near finishes for DARK ORDER they looking good tonight.Nice finish good story progression for DARK ORDER flashing the cult angle more with Brodie punishing Uno and Grayson but only after he sent Cult and Anna Jay backstage.Oh Brodie getting better on the mic and now DARK ORDER attacks but FTR saving the day..Brodie calling out Omega.


Britt baker segment was good she furthered the feud with Big Swole announcing she must beat an opponent of her choosing before she gets to Britt.Im guessing it's the in ring debut for her assistant. 

Diamante vs Hikaru Shida Womans Title match 

Nice Diamante promo before the match hope she gets signed.Nice heel start by Diamante refusing the handshake. Shida and Diamante looking good the match is entertaining. Diamante chopping them titties lol.Diamante looking aggressive nice showing for her.oh shit she kicked out of the falcon arrow....but the running knee ends it nice match.


Ok explanation for the tag tourney has me intrigued.I'm loving the random draw forming teams idea.This will allow for some cool storyline angles and new signings.Oh Nyla Rose and Vickie Guerrero making the first draw and it just so happens someone else already picked that color too......oh her partner is ARIAN nice good to see her again I like her nice addition. 


MJF state of the industry address

MJF coming out like a politician signing stuff and greeting supporters is nice.Its official MJF 2020 we deserve better!!!MJF is amazing on the mic love this kid man.Yep MJF calling out Moxley here comes that push baby.Dude this promo is FUCKING FIRE!!!!Literally have to repeat this promo is FIRE!!!!I'm getting fucking chills bro ....ITS OFFICIAL ITS ON FOR ALL OUT.


No DQ Tornado Tag Match
Darby Allin & Jon Moxley vs Cage & Ricky Starks

Darby's music plays but he never appears so they switch to Moxley,Oh backstage Taz and his crew explain that Darby is still too banged up from last week to compete.....so 2vs1????Starks is good on the mic he's going to be a star. Oh shit darby surprise attack coffin drops from the sky outta nowhere.This match is already a crazy brawl all over the place.Cage showing off fkexabilty nice head kick.Some nice Stiff action as expected some good action.Cage just powerbombed and power slammed 2 guys at the same time wow.LMAO starks dancing unknowingly into a rear naked choke was hilarious.Starks spear is sweet he literally flies into it nicely done.Nice double spinebuster on the trash can.Lol nice paradigm shift coffin drop combo.Here comes the skateboard with TACKS ON THE BOTTOM WTF!!!Holy shit nice ending poor Ricky though.....his back is shredded fucking a man.OH DAMN just announced Darby vs Moxley next week for the title nice swerve.


Tonight was a solid episode there was alot of good action and storyline furthering,character debuts and perhaps the best promo I've seen in years maybe decades.Good entertaining episode good job keeping up the quality after last weeks nearly perfect episode. Next week looks just as good the momentum just keeps going CHEERS GUYS!!!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> 235 now? He's not. He's really, really not.
> 
> This is Anthony Joshua, at 6'6 and 240:
> 
> ...


An individuals weight (particularly an athlete) can be easily misconstrued with a picture.

For example here is 6'1 220 lb Randy Couture next to Brock at the weigh ins :









As you can see, Brock makes him look like a small child and if I were to guess his weight based on this image only I would assume him to be close to 190-200. I think we can both agree Mox is noticably larger than Randy. 

I would be shocked if Mox weighed less than 225. I would guess his weight to be in the 233 range..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hello fellow AEW fans another Dynsmite tonight so let's dig in to the action.
> 
> Inner Circle vs Bfs & Friends
> 
> ...



Anddd this is what some of us mean when we talk about certain people who brainlessly like every single thing AEW does.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Anddd this is what some of us mean when we talk about certain people who brainlessly like every single thing AEW does.


Lmao I didnt think it was a perfect episode if I was giving a numerical grade itd be like a 6.5 or 7.Some good action and story stuff with character debuts.Yes 2 or 3 matches had some sloppiness but it was entertaining overall. 


Give zero fucks about haters.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lmao I didnt think it was a perfect episode if I was giving a numerical grade itd be like a 6.5 or 7.Some good action and story stuff with character debuts.Yes 2 or 3 matches had some sloppiness but it was entertaining overall.
> 
> 
> Give zero fucks about haters.



I did not see a single criticism in one of those 7 paragraphs. Not one. Not even a sentence.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> An individuals weight (particularly an athlete) can be easily misconstrued with a picture.
> 
> For example here is 6'1 220 lb Randy Couture next to Brock at the weigh ins :
> 
> ...


But the picture of Joshua isn't misconstruing anything. He's built like an absolute monster and is 6'6 and around 240 usually. 

You're never telling me that Mox is weighing almost as much as this, especially being an absolute minimum of 3 inches shorter:


----------



## LateNightWrestling (Jul 13, 2020)

MJF promo was very good as usual he did well addressing the state of aew and I like warhorse in his match against Cody he looks like a good solid wrestler but he isn't flashy just solid work in the ring.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I did not see a single criticism in one of those 7 paragraphs. Not one. Not even a sentence.


In the very first match description of the bestfriends match I said it was yet another odd format for a match in AEW they've had a habit of having strange nonsensical rules in a few matches.

Feel free to read any of my thoughts on Dynamite or DARK i always give criticisms when I think matches are bad.Yesterdsys DARK for instance I tore apart multiple matches my guy.....you calling out the wrong one,Im openly an AEW super fan but I dont like everything they do.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> In the very first match description of the bestfriends match I said it was yet another odd format for a match in AEW they've had a habit of having strange nonsensical rules in a few matches.
> 
> Feel free to read any of my thoughts on Dynamite or DARK i always give criticisms when I think matches are bad.Yesterdsys DARK for instance I tore apart multiple matches my guy.....you calling out the wrong one,Im openly an AEW super fan but I dont like everything they do.



So you can write 7 paragraphs of a on a show that even pro AEW reddit thought was pretty bad without a single criticism but you "tear them up" all the time. 



Ok.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I can't watch live as much anymore because I am back to working full time (Thank god) exclusively night shifts so I sleep when AEW airs so I will watch the show tonight at work but reading the results it's pretty much the same old AEW that we've had these past few months. I'll wait until I watch in full but right now it's not looking that good.

- Cassidy doing his goofy comedy bullshit against real wrestlers? Check.

- Marko Stunt acting the fool? Check.

- Sammy taking pinfalls after his triumphant and praised return last week with a former WWE star costing him the match? Check.

- Cody going entirely too long with an indy guy that nobody has ever heard of.

- The debut of yet another former WWE star that they don't need who immediately comes in to make the save for Cody instead of a young guy who could no doubt get a rub from teaming with Cody.

- More Jericho comedy bullshit including next week which should be amazing when Jericho has a debate with a person who is a mute. Oh how we will laugh!

- Kenny and Page going entirely too long with a lower midcard tag team (And I'm being nice)

- Them trying to continue the god awful Big Swole Vs Britt Baker feud which NOBODY gives a fuck about.

- The announcement that instead of the women's tag teams making sense or even girls trying to recruit teammates from around the world that it will simply be a lazy colour coded draw with random partners thrown together. Of course in this segment yet another former WWE wrestler is announced as coming soon because of course.

- Our beloved MJF now stuck talking about ratings (Which AEW doesn't care about remember!). Of course MJF is stuck doing political references as well.

- Another no disqualification match making it 3 in 2 weeks. 

- 5'8 180 pound Darby Allin challenging for a World Title next week on TV.

---

I'll give it a shot before saying it's bad but fuck that looks like an absolutely wretched show.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So you can write 7 paragraphs of a on a show that even pro AEW reddit thought was pretty bad without a single criticism but you "tear them up" all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.


Is opinions on another forum supposed to have any bearing on my opinion??? Lmao

Like I said take a gander at my review of yesterdays DARK and yes I tear them up.But you can play stupid all you want I already explained myself and tbh your opinion is meaningless to me good day sir.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Overall this show was pretty boring, sedating and probably a light 5/10. AEW dynamite last week was fantastic. I was actually surprised because AEW shows that I've seen recently have been less interesting than WWE. Last weeks dynamite was the best wrestling show I've seen all year. Get that mometum back AEW, I believe in you. And uh, get a better roster too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I can't watch live as much anymore because I am back to working full time (Thank god) exclusively night shifts so I sleep when AEW airs so I will watch the show tonight at work but reading the results it's pretty much the same old AEW that we've had these past few months. I'll wait until I watch in full but right now it's not looking that good.
> 
> - Cassidy doing his goofy comedy bullshit against real wrestlers? Check.
> 
> ...


"Wrestler" is a strong word for Cameron.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> But the picture of Joshua isn't misconstruing anything. He's built like an absolute monster and is 6'6 and around 240 usually.
> 
> You're never telling me that Mox is weighing almost as much as this, especially being an absolute minimum of 3 inches shorter:












I don't think 235 lbs is that unrealistic for Mox. Here's UFC Heavyweight champion Stipe Miocic who is 6'2" and usually weighs between 230 and 240 lbs and his dimensions are pretty similar to Mox to my eye.

Joshua just has an extremely low body fat %


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> That was indie wrestler Savannah Thorne beside MJF throughout that promo, in case anyone was wondering


MJF telling her to smile was hilarious


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Just imagine Darby being champion...

I know if won't happen but still... Alone that be is portrayed fighting with the top guys is lol worthy.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

yo dat company dat call itself Elite Wrestling decided dat Cameron and Brandi being in a chick tournament is elite.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I can't watch live as much anymore because I am back to working full time (Thank god) exclusively night shifts so I sleep when AEW airs so I will watch the show tonight at work but reading the results it's pretty much the same old AEW that we've had these past few months. I'll wait until I watch in full but right now it's not looking that good.
> 
> - Cassidy doing his goofy comedy bullshit against real wrestlers? Check.
> 
> ...


You don't have to watch - I don't think you do anyway but..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> But the picture of Joshua isn't misconstruing anything. He's built like an absolute monster and is 6'6 and around 240 usually.
> 
> You're never telling me that Mox is weighing almost as much as this, especially being an absolute minimum of 3 inches shorter:


Yeah you aren't understanding. Ripped individuals have a tendency to look larger than they truly are. 

Would you expect this 6'3 man to weigh 250 lbs based on this picture? 










That's right -- this individual who is four inches shorter than Joshua actually outweighs him despite looking significantly smaller.

You're too focused on his popping muscles and veins, he has a great physique, but he literally has zero body fat. Mox carries a lot of muscle but also has some fat on top of it. That makes a noteworthy difference on the scale.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

LateNightWrestling said:


> MJF promo was very good as usual he did well addressing the state of aew and I like warhorse in his match against Cody he looks like a good solid wrestler but he isn't flashy just solid work in the ring.


I liked Warhorse as well. He wasn't your typical small, flashy Indy guy. He showed some decent technical skills tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Pippen94 said:


> You don't have to watch - I don't think you do anyway but..


If he's complaining about that incredible MJF promo I don't know what to tell the guy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> You don't have to watch - I don't think you do anyway but..


When I was watching live every week: WHY DO YOU WATCH IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT

When I'm not watching live every week: I DON'T THINK YOU WATCH ANYWAY.

Ah Pippen, you really are the worst. I actually put last weeks AEW show over after watching it on replay but I guess you're going to forget about that because it doesn't suit your "Chip bad! AEW good!" narrative.


----------



## Chandler Ward (May 10, 2015)

Thought this was a damn good show again from AEW. Matt Cardona is a great pickup and hope he does well, and I hope we get Cody vs. Matt Cardona at All Out for the TNT title. If Cardona won I wouldn't be complaining if they do it right.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> If he's complaining about that incredible MJF promo I don't know what to tell the guy.


Steady on big fella.

I've read a review but I haven't had time to watch it yet. I'll give my proper thoughts when I watch it tonight (It's early afternoon here in Australia currently) so if the MJF promo is awesome I'll gladly say so. It reads badly in the review I read though.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Steady on big fella.
> 
> I've read a review but I haven't had time to watch it yet. I'll give my proper thoughts when I watch it tonight (It's early afternoon here in Australia currently) so if the MJF promo is awesome I'll gladly say so. It reads badly in the review I read though.


Quite honestly I haven't seen a single negative comment about his promo tonight. In fact I think it was arguably the best promo I've heard this year.

Well structured and pointed out multiple flaws within the organization. There was certainly some "shoot elements" involved in it.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Did I really hear the announcer say "He rules ass" about Warhorse?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Steady on big fella.
> 
> I've read a review but I haven't had time to watch it yet. I'll give my proper thoughts when I watch it tonight (It's early afternoon here in Australia currently) so if the MJF promo is awesome I'll gladly say so. It reads badly in the review I read though.


He pretty much quoted a few things Cornette has said too, so I think you will like it.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mercian said:


> Did I really hear the announcer say "He rules ass" about Warhorse?


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> When I was watching live every week: WHY DO YOU WATCH IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT
> 
> When I'm not watching live every week: I DON'T THINK YOU WATCH ANYWAY.
> 
> Ah Pippen, you really are the worst. I actually put last weeks AEW show over after watching it on replay but I guess you're going to forget about that because it doesn't suit your "Chip bad! AEW good!" narrative.


giving you credit - only idiot would watch show they absolutely hate every week


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I so want to see Mox kick MJF's ass all over the arena. And I mean that in the best way possible.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pippen94 said:


> giving you credit - only idiot would watch show they absolutely hate every week


Are you that dense or are you responding to posts the rest of us just cannot see?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Bro I’m not saying that the show has been great but at the same time I’m not freaking out, it’s either this or WWE, beggers can’t be choosers. You’re taking it too seriously.


Just heading back and came across this.

What is wrong with taking wrestling seriously? I don't know about you but I imagine for quite a few of us wrestling is one of our biggest loves away from our partners and other necessities. For me I'm a wrestling collector, kind of a wrestling historian (Meaning I'm into learning about the history of it not that I'm on the level of a Cornette or whatever) and I love the industry.

I've seen two of your posts one being "It's wrestling don't take it so seriously" and another is the above. We're allowed to take it seriously mate. If you don't take it seriously and can watch as just a TV show that's great but for many of us we're going to analyse and point out what was good, what was bad etc.



Lheurch said:


> View attachment 89282


Obviously last weeks show didn't have enough humour so Fake Ultimate Warrior needed a joke on his fucking nameplate.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I liked the show tonight despite the chaos of the opening match and that they put Mox's promo on after the opening instead of at the start. What is the point of a tornado tag match in the main event if you don't enforce the rules in any regular tag matches? If they had gone through a 15-20 opening 10-man tag match with the rules strictly established for the television audience over the course of that long match, it would have made the main event's gimmick more meaningful.

You guys saw how I would have ordered the card and how I would have set up some threads for next week's matches. I think it was a strong card, I liked that they changed up commentary with Taz, and next week will have Mox in the main event for the second week in a row which will make strong ratings (for an empty arena). *I think they have found their mojo. I would go ahead and make the main event a cage match just to push the interest level a little more (because you know Cage and Starks will make their presence known).*



Chip Chipperson said:


> - Cody going entirely too long with an indy guy that nobody has ever heard of.
> 
> - The debut of yet another former WWE star that they don't need who immediately comes in to make the save for Cody instead of a young guy who could no doubt get a rub from teaming with Cody.
> 
> ...


You're being contradictory. You're upset about the coolest indie wrestler that has debuted on Dynamite while also upset that Cardona debuted (and looks jacked), and you're upset that Allin is getting a HW title shot but don't want a middleweight world title (if I'm not mistaken about your opinion on the weight divisions). I'm not attacking. I'm just making debate and pointing out your blindspot in your argument.

I think the Swole/Baker angle is good, and what they did with setting up a surrogate opponent (*Reba with the deadly five finger vag-vice submission of death*) is exactly what I proposed they do in the Dynamite card thread.

MJF delivered a scorcher promo, but he is going under when he faces Mox. The guy to carry the company after Mox is either PAC or Omega.

They finally planted the seeds of the end of the Dork Hoarders tonight, but it looks like the Dorks will turn on Brodie Lee instead of him turning on them.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Dark order are the hottest thing in AEW right now- Really Taz? 

All I see is Shark Boy got fat


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mister Sinister said:


> You're being contradictory. You're upset about the coolest indie wrestler that has debuted on Dynamite while also upset that Cardona debuted (and looks jacked), and you're upset that Allin is getting a HW title shot but don't want a middleweight world title (if I'm not mistaken about your opinion on the weight divisions). I'm not attacking. I'm just making debate and pointing out your blindspot in your argument.
> 
> I think the angle is good, and what they did with setting up a surrogate opponent (*Reba with the deadly five finger vag-vice submission of death*) is exactly what I proposed they do in the Dynamite card thread.
> 
> ...


Debate away my friend. It's good for the board.

- Maybe he is super cool I've not seen him wrestle yet but he looks like a total geek so he'd have to be pretty special. Cardona I have no issue with it's just more the fact that AEW pretty much has a WWE guy in every segment of their show and to offset that they've hired 2 more. If you go back to the WWE releasing thread when it occurred I was all for Cardona but how many ex WWE guys do we really need at this point?

- Is Darby even a middleweight? Dude is tiny. Anyway, I'm in favour of matches where the guys kind of match sizes a little bit unless it's like a massive beast trying to overcome a monster but when it's face vs face big guy vs little guy it's always shitty and we all just know that Moxley Vs Darby will be entirely too long and once again it's predictable because we know Mox will win. Darby Vs Cody would be a better way to do this because whilst Cody is bigger he's not that much bigger.

- Britt Baker is awful now. Just like Jericho she's trying too hard to be funny.

- For what it's worth I didn't say the MJF promo was no good (I would actually assume it is because he always does a good promo) but that the content was shitty. We don't need guys mentioning ratings every week we really don't.

- Dork Order turning on Brodie Lee is so god awful that I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Obviously last weeks show didn't have enough humour so Fake Ultimate Warrior needed a joke on his fucking nameplate.


I think this is one thing AEW management misses a lot. I think some of them assume most of their audience knows who these people are. Not everyone watches random indy matches and even if they do, there are plenty of guys and promotions most people do not know.

They handled this perfectly last week. They let Eddie come out and cut a short promo and in that time he let everyone know what he was about and what he wanted to do. It set the pace for the match and show. Plus it was obvious he had spent a few minutes with the announcers too and gave them a few things he wanted to get over and to let the audience know too. That worked beautifully.

This week was completely different. I had never heard of Warhorse before other than in the Cody rumor threads. @Cult03 knew who he was and told us he really needed a promo too. They need to give the new/potential guys a minute or two to introduce themselves in the way that fits their character. Whether that be a promo, a vignette, or whatever. And if it is a guy who is just awesome in the ring, then show us that. But this guy needed a way to tell us who he was before the bell rang and they failed that. The announcers did not have much to say about him either, which is a shame because he did get a lot of people talking in the past few weeks on Twitter from what I heard. They missed an opportunity here. All I know about him now is that he "rules ass" and from his lack of involvement in the Diamante match, I am starting to doubt that as well.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lheurch said:


> I think this is one thing AEW management misses a lot. I think some of them assume most of their audience knows who these people are. Not everyone watches random indy matches and even if they do, there are plenty of guys and promotions most people do not know.
> 
> They handled this perfectly last week. They let Eddie come out and cut a short promo and in that time he let everyone know what he was about and what he wanted to do. It set the pace for the match and show. Plus it was obvious he had spent a few minutes with the announcers too and gave them a few things he wanted to get over and to let the audience know too. That worked beautifully.
> 
> This week was completely different. I had never heard of Warhose before other than in the Cody rumor threads. @Cult03 knew who he was and told us he really needed a promo too. They need to give the new/potential guys a minute or two to introduce themselves in the way that fits their character. Whether that be a promo, a vignette, or whatever. And if it is a guy who is just awesome in the ring, then show us that. But this guy needed a way to tell us who he was before the bell rang and they failed that. The announcers did not have much to say about him either, which is a shame because he did get a lot of people talking in the past few weeks on Twitter from what I heard. They missed an opportunity here. All I know about him now is that he "rules ass" and from his lack of involvement in the Diamante match, I am starting to doubt that as well.


I'm a pretty big wrestling fan and I didn't know Warhorse. That kind of says it all really.

Eddie Kingston is genuinely a pretty big name in indy wrestling who probably doesn't need a real introduction. Granted he's not this gigantic star they tried to make him out to be but at least he is known.

AEW is kind of out of touch on a lot of this stuff.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Going through the thread, I'm seeing harsh criticism of this week's episode though it was a much stronger card than last week's. There was only one indie guy tonight, but he has an awesome character that rules ass and weighs 4000lbs.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

On to episode - too much dark order on this show including two run ins just to be beat down. 
Not a fan of new ex wwe additions. Somebody like warhorse or Kingston I'd like to see more of & they dont give company wwe lite feel.
Ftr angle slowly building - at all out expect we'll see where arn, Tully, omega/page stand - maybe horsemen?
Main event was pretty wild & good. Darby - MOX match next week shows biggest source of revenue is TV & saving this stuff for ppv is not how business works in 2020


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I don’t think I heard anyone mention this, but Taz’s shot at Cornette was super random and like a month late haha 

Cornette said that Taz should stand BEHIND Cage instead of in front of him to make him look bigger in front of the camera. Good promo, but I didn’t think that shot and “if you know what I mean” wasnt needed and actually hurt the promo just a little


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I don’t think I heard anyone mention this, but Taz’s shot at Cornette was super random and like a month late haha
> 
> Cornette said that Taz should stand BEHIND Cage instead of in front of him to make him look bigger in front of the camera. Good promo, but I didn’t think that shot and “if you know what I mean” wasnt needed and actually hurt the promo just a little


Last week they took a shot at Cornette also.

For an irrelevant old man he sure has them upset.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Whoever hyped up warhorse in the past few weeks has to go wash their mouths. He looks awful and was incredibly average. He really has no business being on national TV. I'd take Marko Stunt over him.

MJF's promo though good lawd. He really is a generational talent. Seems like he listened to Jim's podcasts to get his material though.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I don’t think I heard anyone mention this, but Taz’s shot at Cornette was super random and like a month late haha
> 
> Cornette said that Taz should stand BEHIND Cage instead of in front of him to make him look bigger in front of the camera. Good promo, but I didn’t think that shot and “if you know what I mean” wasnt needed and actually hurt the promo just a little


More proof they all at least listen to what he has to say. And on this point, he is not wrong.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Apparently next week we are getting Cody and Hulk Cardona vs mask jobbers. Yay, two Dark Order matches. What did we do to deserve this?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay review time.

I'm glad the cluster fuck jerked the curtain. It was your typical ring of honor style match at first with all the dives. Side note I'm happy people were caught. Then your typical heel heat segment which is always boring. Love the hot tag. Lucha is one of the best hot tag guys in the business. Hated Sammy lost. But if it ends with Matt laying down I'll forgive it. And I'm pulling for jurassic express to be the next tag Champs. Or at least a tag title opportunity.

Warhorse vs Cody. I thought I would hate it cause warhorse sounds like a tatanka gimmick. But then he came out to 80s style thrash music with the rock star entrance and I smiled. And he looks to be pretty solidly built. Not jacked but not a twink. His pretty solid in ring. And it was a neat psychology based match. Cody just needs a robe and we got ric flair lol. Based on what I saw and given his age, sign horse up. He didn't suck.

The post match with Cardonas debut was good. Matt looks jacked. I've always skipped his matches so maybe I've never noticed. Interested to see what he does going forward. And glad Tony signed someone who can potentially move merch.

That tag appreciation night sounds awesome which segs me in to 

The DO vs two beers and one milk. @Cult03 I'm starting to see what you see in the DO. Grayson is really good and unos no slouch. Hangman and omega always deliver. Good match. Now on to my disgust. I swear Tony reads these boards and found my post decrying clusterfuck tag matches and made the elite vs dark order purely to spite me. Also is arn managing ftr now? The four horsemen are looking more likely. Please keep cardona out of it.

I skipped the women. Did I miss anything? The DD sounds intriguing.

The main event was a decent enough hardcore match. Protected bulky ass brians cardio by not going 20 minutes. Ricky has major balls to take that skateboard spot. Also great promo work.

Oh and mjf is a national treasure. I loved everything about that promo.

Now for next week. The Cody Matt tag intrigues. The clusterfuck better deliver. The debate sounds absolutely atrocious and I'm done with this OC jericho fued. End it after the second match. The world title sounds good. Interested to see if it ends in a no contest.

Overall not as good as last week but solid enough and has some good hooks for next week


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The opening 10-man tag match was a train-wreck and then next week, we get a 12-man tag match? Yikes, that may be a hard one to swallow. Then live on August 12th, we get a tag-team appreciation themed Dynamite, hosted by FTR. I'm pretty sure that this will be FTR's heel-turn and formation of a new 4-Horsemen.

Warhorse looked much better towards the end of his match with Cody, but his 80's gimmick doesn't work in 2020 and in my opinion, overall, wasn't very impressive. He's not a guy they need to sign anytime soon.

Shida vs Diamante, was really sloppy in spots. They certainly weren't on the same page. Diamante's style is fast, hard-hitting and all out. Shida is more of a technical/hi-flyer style in-ring. She can hold her own and turn things up when she needs to, but there's nothing either of them could have done to save the match.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Apparently next week we are getting Cody and Hulk Cardona vs mask jobbers. Yay, two Dark Order matches. What did we do to deserve this?
> 
> View attachment 89283


DO is coming to an end soon. After Brodie failed to win the world title, and Grayson and Uno lost the tag gold, they don't have any credibility and no real purpose. 
After they lose next week, I'd have them blow up soon, and then push Grayson.

I loved it during the match when JR said he thinks Grayson is the best performer of the bunch (IMO it's either him or Page), when probably Taz/Tony expected him to say it's "GOAT living wrestler" Omega (as you could see by the awkward silence by his peers).
I love how JR throws shade at shit he doesn't like and praises whoever he does like on commentary.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Very poor show tonight.

Good points
Taz on commentary instead of Excalibur
Matt Cardona looking jacked (then ruined by some stupid leap frog move) 
FTR signing/whiskey, not sure why it’s Arn instead of tully though as Tully’s been scouting them?
Ricky Starks promo, guy has a lot of potential and has surprised me since debut
MJF promo, probably one of greatest promos ever, anybody who thinks it’s too early for him to have World title is wrong. I can’t help but think the shoot would be better directed at Cody though as Moxley hasn’t really been hogging the spotlight as he has had nearly as little TV time as MJF and doesn’t have EVP power like Cody to book himself into spotlight.

The rest of the show was a compilation of spotfests and matches that had no rules and went too long and ended in clusterfucks. I could go further into detail but I’ll leave it to Jim Cornette as he can do it better than me.

I can’t wait until next week where we have a 12 man tag (because the 10 man tag tonight worked so well) and a Mox title match against the #5 contender (because #2, 3 and 4 don’t matter) who he has been friends with for 2 weeks. Surely it would have made more sense for Darby to cost Mox the tag match, protecting Starks and Cage and thus setting up the title match the following week. I’m now at a point where I think the numbers In dark order mean more that the numbers in the rankings.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hitman1987 said:


> Very poor show tonight.
> 
> Good points
> Taz on commentary instead of Excalibur
> ...


Just a correction. Mox and Darby have had an alliance based on respect since last year


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Very poor show tonight.
> 
> Good points
> Taz on commentary instead of Excalibur
> ...


Outside of mjf no ranked opponent is bigger match than darby


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Just a correction. Mox and Darby have had an alliance based on respect since last year


An alliance where they haven’t interacted for 6 months or so? Seems legit.

Out of curiosity, as I honestly don’t know, how many times did they wrestle as a tag team or have storylines with each other that built this alliance.

And if it’s that strong then why have they pitted them against each straight away?

I tuned out for half the inner circle v Mox feud as couldn’t take Mox seriously when wearing an eye patch he could clearly see out of so I admit that I may have missed some things.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Okay review time.
> 
> I'm glad the cluster fuck jerked the curtain. It was your typical ring of honor style match at first with all the dives. Side note I'm happy people were caught. Then your typical heel heat segment which is always boring. Love the hot tag. Lucha is one of the best hot tag guys in the business. Hated Sammy lost. But if it ends with Matt laying down I'll forgive it. And I'm pulling for jurassic express to be the next tag Champs. Or at least a tag title opportunity.
> 
> ...


Warhorse style is throwback & different to everything else ppl are doing so would make nice addition.
Ricky is a great promo!! who knew?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Pippen94 said:


> Outside of mjf no ranked opponent is bigger match than darby


IMO Lance Archer is a bigger match than Darby, but he’s too busy sitting in the crowd and tearing up jobbers on dark. 

Mox has already buried Cage and Brodie and will be facing MJF so I suppose by lack of options and to avoid repetition it has to be Darby. That’s the problem with rankings, they book you into corners you wouldn’t normally be in. They could have just not done this Allin title match at all and have Starks vs Mox next week.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hitman1987 said:


> An alliance where they haven’t interacted for 6 months or so? Seems legit.
> 
> Out of curiosity, as I honestly don’t know, how many times did they wrestle as a tag team or have storylines with each other that built this alliance.
> 
> ...


I didn't say it was a tight, thick as thieves alliance. But this is the extent of it.

They wrestled one on one and Darby lost to a super death rider. And since they were both faces and don't give a shit about their bodies a respect was formed.

The night after mox beat jericho, they were meant to team up. Commentary putting over that mox admires the kids devil may care way of wrestling and thinks his a tough son of a bitch. Then mox got taken out by hager leading to Darby Goin it alone.

That's why commentary was calling back to that match a lot tonight when it looked like Darby wasn't going to out and mox may have to fight alone.

They aren't best of friends but they respect each other. It's basically continuity in wrestling and not treating it's fan base like they are gold fishes


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> IMO Lance Archer is a bigger match than Darby, but he’s too busy sitting in the crowd and tearing up jobbers on dark.
> 
> Mox has already buried Cage and Brodie and will be facing MJF so I suppose by lack of options and to avoid repetition it has to be Darby. That’s the problem with rankings, they book you into corners you wouldn’t normally be in. They could have just not done this Allin title match at all and have Starks vs Mox next week.


Darby is bigger star. Face match with MOX is bigger.
Kayfabe darby is ranked contender


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure what to write about this episode. Seems like AEW is doing this on purpose. What a weird episode, last week just felt very good and now this?

"some big surpises coming" and we get the Marty of the Funkadactils and Zack Ryder? I was really hoping for Miro, hope he still comes, but wow.

Only good thing was the MJF promo and this promo was great.

Other then that this was a very lame episode, this Warhorse guy?? JR said "he has a huge following on social" or something actually made me laugh out loud. The opening "tag" match with no one actually care about rules. Shida vs. Diamante was full of botches. Tag title match was just there...The whole DO stuff??? Damn. 

Sometimes I get the feeling this is forced by TNT to do such shit shows as I dont want to believe that anyone in the back thought this would make for good television...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> Not sure what to write about this episode. Seems like AEW is doing this on purpose. What a weird episode, last week just felt very good and now this?
> 
> "some big surpises coming" and we get the Marty of the Funkadactils and Zack Ryder? I was really hoping for Miro, hope he still comes, but wow.
> 
> ...


If he didn't have the rona I'm sure he would have debuted by now. I don't think we will see Miroslav for a while


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's AEW was decent. We saw some blood in the main event match with thumbtacks again wasn't that what it was? Jon Moxley needs a legit contender to chase after him though. Is MJF that guy? Or is it too soon? MJF's promo to challenge Moxley was pretty fire though. Love his heel work. Opening 10 man tag team match was pretty wild. Looks like Matt Hardy is going to feud with Sammy Guevara. Cody's TNT Title defense was solid too. And wow, is that Matt Cardona aka Zack Ryder ? He has arrived to AEW? He looks so jacked now. The other two matches were fine too. Just that Hikaru Shida needs a legit contender for her Title right now. She's just floating around.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MJF was excellemt.

Starks was excellent.

Give them all the promo time.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> I didn't say it was a tight, thick as thieves alliance. But this is the extent of it.
> 
> They wrestled one on one and Darby lost to a super death rider. And since they were both faces and don't give a shit about their bodies a respect was formed.
> 
> ...


Ok, so they have a mutual respect as the result of a previous match and now have a common enemy in Cage/Starks so have decided to align for a week or 2 to even the odds. So there’s a bit of continuity.

Do you not think it would have been better if Darby cost them the match trying a high risk move, then Moxley blamed him for it, then Darby challenges Mox to put his money (title) where his mouth is next week. Instead, Starks got pinned, with another thumb tack spot, which was a good spot but tacks were used last week so not new, and Brian Cage got neutralised again by Mox via another arm hold. Then, as Mox/Allin stand victorious in the ring, aligned, TK books a title match out of nowhere even though there is somebody who Mox hasn’t faced (Archer) ahead of him in rankings.


Pippen94 said:


> Darby is bigger star. Face match with MOX is bigger.
> Kayfabe darby is ranked contender


Archer is higher in the rankings though and has only lost 1 match since joining AEW and therefore I would deem him a more credible threat. It’s personal opinion though.

I think if you’re going to have rankings then you should follow them and the only reason you should deviate is if somebody actually challenges the champion directly and he accepts, which should be rare. Darby hasn’t challenged Mox directly and isn’t next in line after MJF who already challenged earlier in night.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This show didn’t feel as energetic as last week; overall an average show IMO. 

That first match really put me off. complete clusterfuck.

Warhorse - not impressed.

last match ended too soon.

I tell you what - AEW are definitely getting better with promotion.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hitman1987 said:


> Ok, so they have a mutual respect as the result of a previous match and now have a common enemy in Cage/Starks so have decided to align for a week or 2 to even the odds. So there’s a bit of continuity.
> 
> Do you not think it would have been better if Darby cost them the match trying a high risk move, then Moxley blamed him for it, then Darby challenges Mox to put his money (title) where his mouth is next week. Instead, Starks got pinned, with another thumb tack spot, which was a good spot but tacks were used last week so not new, and Brian Cage got neutralised again by Mox via another arm hold. Then, as Mox/Allin stand victorious in the ring, aligned, TK books a title match out of nowhere even though there is somebody who Mox hasn’t faced (Archer) ahead of him in rankings.
> 
> ...


Yes I do agree. Like I said was just pointing out the continuity. I've never liked random world title matches. And this is the definition of one.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Obviously not as good as last week ... i dont mind small doses of OC schtick, but don’t wrestle with hands in pockets ... limit the marko involvement ... really felt the lack of crowds this week (I haven’t been missing them in recent weeks) ... 6/10 ... still better than most things on tv


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> This show didn’t feel as energetic as last week; overall an average show IMO.
> 
> That first match really put me off. complete clusterfuck.
> 
> ...


It missed Excaliburs energy big time.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Jericho has go away heat with me. His creative control is fucking trash.
The opening match undid all the good work from the previous week, looked like a bunch of guys messing around.

Warhorse is typical indy guy, looks like a parody of a wrestler. Zak Ryder looks good, not familiar with any of his work. But he's automatically better than 70% of the roster just based on his look. Cody Hogan is worse than HHH as he doesn't have the talent but thinks he does.

The IC segment trash as usual with trash comedy. Loved JR saying "Who wrote that?" I think he did anyway. He's my fav part of the show.

won't bother with the rest of the show, trash


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JR was horrendous.

If ever there was proof that they need to get rid of that cockwomble, this episode was it.

Keep Taz there permanently or give Golden Boy a shot.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

spiderguy252000 said:


> I don’t think I heard anyone mention this, but Taz’s shot at Cornette was super random and like a month late haha
> 
> Cornette said that Taz should stand BEHIND Cage instead of in front of him to make him look bigger in front of the camera. Good promo, but I didn’t think that shot and “if you know what I mean” wasnt needed and actually hurt the promo just a little


I thought it was in response to Bully Ray's comments last week.

Solid show, not as great as last week's but definitely was entertaining to watch. MJF promo was gold and Mox/Darby vs Starks/Cage was pretty damn good. Starks is pretty great on the mic too. I look forward to Starks vs Darby for AO.

Nice continuation of Elite/FTR stuff, it's slow but definitely building to something big. Tag match was solid. I hate DO but it was a solid showing from them here. 

Ryder looked big, I wont mind him in the midcard.

Announcements made for next two weeks sound good so far.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Erik. said:


> It missed Excaliburs energy big time.


Its a good point tbh. Taz killed it but JR was off.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Its a good point tbh. Taz killed it but JR was off.


Excalibur is quite usually the glue that actually holds things together on that commentary - last nights episode was easily the worst I've ever heard commentary and surprise surprise it didn't include Excalibur.

JR is just a whiny bitch. Who's clearly just out of touch with a lot of stuff. At least in WWE, Vince would tell his fat ass to reign it in when he tried to bury a match or what he saw in front of him. But he didn't have that in NJPW and he clearly doesn't have it in AEW (Though Excalibur does his absolute best to control him) 

Insufferable. Even Taz sounded pissed off with him.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I get the idea that Tazz and JR dont really get along too well. Its not based on just the commentary this week but also their interactions on post show podcast they do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not the best show

timings were off all over the night - 10man tag was horrible / not the ‘car crash’ i expected

everything was just a little ‘off’

overall rating: D? A pass rate, but your parents aren’t happy 

just not the best

main event was fun though

ps> missed excalibur - hope they didn’t take him off for this BS. Last night you can see he is the glue. JR has lost it without a guiding hand. My rating of excalibur went up a lot last night


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hitman1987 said:


> Ok, so they have a mutual respect as the result of a previous match and now have a common enemy in Cage/Starks so have decided to align for a week or 2 to even the odds. So there’s a bit of continuity.
> 
> Do you not think it would have been better if Darby cost them the match trying a high risk move, then Moxley blamed him for it, then Darby challenges Mox to put his money (title) where his mouth is next week. Instead, Starks got pinned, with another thumb tack spot, which was a good spot but tacks were used last week so not new, and Brian Cage got neutralised again by Mox via another arm hold. Then, as Mox/Allin stand victorious in the ring, aligned, TK books a title match out of nowhere even though there is somebody who Mox hasn’t faced (Archer) ahead of him in rankings.
> 
> ...



1.Moxley never been pinned or submitted in AEW. While he's never been in the actual match still when his team lost. For example when Mox/Pac lost to Omega/Page. Moxley got pissed at Pac, Paradigm shifted him and left him to face Omega/Page alone. While last time he teamed with Darby. He never made it in the match. Since Inner Circle took him out in the back. So they are protecting Moxley as top guy. So when he actually loses its big deal. Not some tv match.

2. The point of Mox/Darby title match is for two reasons. It's gonna be entertaining world title match that will pop a rating. But it also goes in with MJF promo. With him calling him dictator Jon getting to pick who he wrestles etc. We know everything MJF said about Mox including minute by minute ratings and comparing him to being like Hogan going from WWF to WCW and on top all The time is all BS.


But when right after MJF cuts that promo we get world title match made with lower ranked guy then MJF. With Moxley yet to respond to what MJF said. Well now people might say hmmm maybe MJF has a point and uses that next time. This is the first time Mox hasn't defended title against someone ranked in top 3. With Brodie Lee being lowest ranked guy he faced in third. Since Cody and Archer were 1 and 2 at the time. So they are totally doing this for storyline purposes.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

What’s with the JR criticism? The guy is the only one trying to maintain kayfabe whenever AEW decided to ignore the rules and do stupid shit. He does mental gymnastics looking like an idiot trying to explain what goes on when its a clusterfuck.

I don’t want all commentators to be company chillzshit like Cole in WWE


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> What’s with the JR criticism? The guy is the only one trying to maintain kayfabe whenever AEW decided to ignore the rules and do stupid shit. He does mental gymnastics looking like an idiot trying to explain what goes on when its a clusterfuck


flubbing his calls
not knowing when he should be promoting an upcoming match ‘is it my turn?’
taking jabs at the talent ‘who wrote that?’
going after Taz ‘you won’t he here next week’

and that is just off the top of my head


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> flubbing his calls
> not knowing when he should be promoting an upcoming match ‘is it my turn?’
> taking jabs at the talent ‘who wrote that?’
> going after Taz ‘you won’t he here next week’
> ...


He comes across as not even knowing his own product.

Not a good look.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JR shitting on AEW was the only thing entertaining about tonight outside of MJF's promo and parts of the Omega and Hangman match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

JR had an off night this week, but he has been pretty damn good in the recent months. Just this week he sounded super uninterested. The guy clearly likes AEW but calls out on stuff he doesn't like or agree with. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I legit think the biggest storyline AEW can do is a war between pretend wrestlers and wrestling personalities(Bucks, Omega, Excalibur and others) vs "real wrestlers" (Page, FTR, JR). Yeah, I'd even have the Announcers joining this storyline on some level.
Their schizophrenic personality should clash.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I legit think the biggest storyline AEW can do is a war between pretend wrestlers and wrestling personalities(Bucks, Omega, Excalibur and others) vs "real wrestlers" (Page, FTR, JR). Yeah, I'd even have the Announcers joining this storyline on some level.
> Their schizophrenic personality should clash.


i think that is where they are heading in a few of their programs

they most likely thought ‘we’ve mobilised the Indie faithful, how do we hook the oldschool types’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> JR had an off night this week, but he has been pretty damn good in the recent months. Just this week he sounded super uninterested. The guy clearly likes AEW but calls out on stuff he doesn't like or agree with. Nothing wrong with that.


well, at some point we all know Y2J will be on commentary again, and he’ll give JR his receipt for that ‘who wrote this line’

guaranteed - Jericho never forgets


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, at some point we all know Y2J will be on commentary again, and he’ll give JR his receipt for that ‘who wrote this line’
> 
> guaranteed - Jericho never forgets


He sure will but I am with JR on this one. Jericho needs to slow down with comedy stuff a little bit. We need Jericho to make OC look like a serious contender, not Jericho himself to be (what people think OC is) a comedy act.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think that is where they are heading in a few of their programs
> 
> they most likely thought ‘we’ve mobilised the Indie faithful, how do we hook the oldschool types’


indeed, It's a good strategy.

God I hope to see Cornette in AEW cutting promos.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Really? They signed this dumbass?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Until the last half hour, a very ho hum, show. With the last half hour, it was a decent enough, if not uninspiring show.

*The 10 Man Tag was a mess. The opening with Hager and OC was fine. But then you go right into the dog pile spots and it takes so long that the IC just looks silly standing out there waiting to get jumped on. If you're going to do the Dog PIle spot, it needs to be quick with dive after dive. This was not that and it looked awkward. Trent gets worked over for awhile, eventually everyone gets their shit in, Luchasaurus damn near loses his mask, and then Matt Hardy screws Sammy to help the faces win.

So, overall the match was a clusterfuck and not in a good way. And the way the faces won with Hardy getting involved doesn't make them look great and it continues a feud without a lot of steam behind it.

*I thought Cody vs. Warhorse was a perfectly fine, basic wrestling match. I thought Warhorse for the offense he does and the size he is looked good. But overall, if we're comparing this to Cody's matches vs. guys like Kingston or Starks or even Kiss, and I didn't even like this match, again, this match was just so basic and nothing really to write home about in the long run except it gave some exposure for Warhorse.

Dark Order come out and attack Cody and Warhorse and right now that feels very random. But, I'm assuming it's going to lead to Brodie challenging Cody for the TNT Title. Or, perhaps it was because Cody is still a member of the Elite and DO have been targeting the Elite as of late.

Oh, and Matt Cardona is in AEW. He's looking jacked too. I won't act like I was ever his biggest fan in WWE, but the guy has good size and a decent skill set that they could have done more with. So maybe in AEW he can find a better role. I just hope it goes better for him than it does Cody's other friend Spears.

*FTR "officially" signs with AEW and they had Arn and Hangman involved in the segment. Very interesting.

*Omega/Hangman vs. Uno/Grayson was a good showcase for Uno and Grayson. These 2 guys, who started Dark Order over a year ago, have been so downplayed as of late that it was nice to see them get some shine and hit some cool moves even though it was obvious they were losing. Overall solid match.

Also, I love how blissfully unaware Colt is when it comes to Brodie. He's like a kid that can't see how evil this man is, lol. Oh and Anna Jay is in Dark Order. Fine, I guess. At least she's not wearing the same mask as everyone else is and it gives her a role on the show. And God JR was horny for her in this segment.

FTR saving the Elite from a beat down furthers their storyline and also continues to make the Dark Order look like chumps.

*Was disappointed by Shida vs. Diamante. Was expecting more given the talent involved but it was a mostly flat match with Shida winning clean. Not much else to say about it.

*So I guess Cameron from WWE is now in AEW. Yay? Look, she was not good years ago in WWE and I haven't seen her wrestle since. Maybe she's trained really hard and gotten better. We'll see, but I need to see a lot of improvement from her to say this was a good idea.

*The MJF promo basically borrowed from the WF and Jim Cornette playbooks and MJF delivered the promo very well. He delivered it in a way where he was so good you kind of bought into him but also realize he's kind of full of shit as well. Can't wait for Mox vs. MJF.

*Main event overall was fun. Stark's promo and performance showed that if he was taller and bigger, he'd be a huge star. I liked both side's team work in this match. In the end a great finish with that damn thumbtack skateboard.



Erik. said:


> JR was horrendous.
> 
> If ever there was proof that they need to get rid of that cockwomble, this episode was it.
> 
> Keep Taz there permanently or give Golden Boy a shot.


JR either didn't care about most of these matches until Anna Jay was out there, lol.

But I will say that in terms of taking things seriously, I don't think Taz was much better. Now he was better with his delivery, but both he and JR took the piss out a lot of these segments with their constant need to be funny. It was honestly kind of distracting.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rankles75 said:


> Really? They signed this dumbass?
> 
> View attachment 89286


How did I never see that!.. 

This girl is only memorable to me because of this:


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking back on last night, I commented that Inner Circle are starting to lose their appeal, now thinking about it, I was too kind.

This faction is absolute trash and drag AEW down in an instant, all of them have turned into comedic goofballs. Jericho can do this kind of thing very well, on this occasion though he is getting beyond stale.

They desperately need to break up and do their own thing, they are holding each other back and their credibility is going downhill fast.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

All Matt Hardy has done since coming to AEW is bully Sammy Guevara, including trying to murder him multiple times. I can't recall Sammy ever doing anything bad to Matt.

In my mind, Sammy is the babyface in this feud.

I have a feeling that especially because of the Sasha thing, Sammy's gonna be losing to Matt again in some embarrassing/violent way at the PPV


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> 1.Moxley never been pinned or submitted in AEW. While he's never been in the actual match still when his team lost. For example when Mox/Pac lost to Omega/Page. Moxley got pissed at Pac, Paradigm shifted him and left him to face Omega/Page alone. While last time he teamed with Darby. He never made it in the match. Since Inner Circle took him out in the back. So they are protecting Moxley as top guy. So when he actually loses its big deal. Not some tv match.
> 
> 2. The point of Mox/Darby title match is for two reasons. It's gonna be entertaining world title match that will pop a rating. But it also goes in with MJF promo. With him calling him dictator Jon getting to pick who he wrestles etc. We know everything MJF said about Mox including minute by minute ratings and comparing him to being like Hogan going from WWF to WCW and on top all The time is all BS.
> 
> ...


1. If they aren’t going to give away a Moxley loss on TV then why book themselves into an unnecessary title match with Allin which Allin’s obviously going to lose as it’s a TV match. It seems like they just want a ratings pop. They could have had Taz run interference and then cage take Mox out with a chair/belt and then Cage and Starks double team Allin and get the win. That way Mox is protected and still hasn’t been pinned/submitted. I personally feel like Cage looked bad again because he keeps losing to Mox because of his arm.
2.Moxley is not the hogan of AEW though, that’s Cody. Mox doesn’t get to pick and choose who he faces as he is not an EVP, he’s never dodged a challenge, and I’m sure a few months back Mox was calling out TK for ignoring him in the same way that MJF is calling out Mox. If anything Mox and MJF have that in common. I am looking forward to the All out match though.

I can’t see how Mox can be accused of dodging MJF when he’s faced Cage, who won the ladder match and was entitled to a title match, and now he’s facing Darby which wasn’t Mox’s choice, it was TKs as confirmed by commentary.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

It was a 7/10 show. I am not really fan of the large tag matches, they just do whatever they want with no ref control. Makes it look very sloppy on live tv.

I feel like AEW was trying new things out tonight.

i personally don’t want to see the Dark Order ever again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

It's clear to me that AEW is giving us hotshotted Moxley matches every week because they want to continue winning ratings and he's the only guy that consistently wins the ratings for them.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

A 50:50 show, 

10 man tag sucked donkey balls, Jericho is awful right now, I still don't give a crap about Dark Order and I Cameron is a bizzare addition to the women's division.
But on other hand - MJF's promo was awesome, loved both tag matches, Warhorse/Cody wasn't bad at all and Ricky Starks is great.

Next week looks pretty rough. Mox/Darby will be great but predictable. 12 man tag is ridiculous, come f'n on.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prediction: the moderator for the Jericho/OC debate will be Gabriel "Fluffy" Iglesias. He fits well in a food-related comedy angle, he has already been featured a couple times in AEW and he is one of Jericho's good friends


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Excalibur has been took off after footage of him being racist along with Kevin Owens was put online at a show from ten years ago.

That was a clusterfeck of a show, parts were solid best match of the night was Dark Orders Uno and Grayson showing why they were considered one of the best tag teams about a few years back, but Brodie and those stupid papers spoilt the ending, did anyone notice colt wearing a black AEW shirt?? Warhorse I've seen before so I knew he would give Cody a run for his money. 

Arn with FTR was teasing what a lot of people have said and then JR said there coach I think he slipped up as the convo was changed, then During the signing tag team appreciation night in the contracts, which were blank paper made me think is this where Tully comes out with Spears and His Partner then they do Spears over?? As it's apparent his tenure with Tully is coming to an end, I hope it's not Cody, cardona and FTR, I was hoping for young pillman Jr, Cody acknowledging him before the match.

MJF's promo was bang on the money, to be able to cut a promo without paper or being scripted was freaking sweet, the way he flowed was the best part of the night promo or segment wise, Wardlow looks like he is getting peed off now, going by his dark match, will tony put the title on MJF at AO??? 

Mox and Darby v Cage and starks was good espically the beginning espically the coffin drop from the top of the walk through, But why have tazz there Cage can speak and he might look like all Braun no brain but I've watched him since LU and he doesn't need taz, starks too, he was good in NWA aswell, futures looking good for him, 

Next weeks now got a another daft six man each side match is this where FTR turn?? 

Tune in next week to find out, 7/10.*


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Geeee said:


> Prediction: the moderator for the Jericho/OC debate will be Gabriel "Fluffy" Iglesias. He fits well in a food-related comedy angle, he has already been featured a couple times in AEW and he is one of Jericho's good friends


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

MJF made that next step last night. Unreal. Warhorse and Cardona suck though, gotta go.


----------



## Freezer Geezer (Jul 15, 2020)

Erik. said:


> JR was horrendous.
> 
> If ever there was proof that they need to get rid of that cockwomble, this episode was it.
> 
> Keep Taz there permanently or give Golden Boy a shot.


Yeah, what was that shit all about? I hope someone had a word with him. I prefer Taz on commentary over JR at this point too.


----------



## kazarn (May 8, 2020)

That opening match was embarassing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MJF was the star of the show last night, easily. That promo was pure gold.

Also, Britt Baker was a delight, as per usual. This wasn't even one of her better segments, but she's almost always a highlight.

And Hangman is special. Its hard to believe that out of all the Elite guys, Adam Page is the one that's turned out to be my favorite of the bunch, and I like him with FTR! They make good drinking buddies! 


Everything else...mostly forgettable. Stuff happened, and that was it. The tag matches were the typical pinball type of bouts. 

For all the talk about Warhorse, I was not impressed. I said that he looked like Zartan from GI Joe, but he worked like a shittier version of The Renegade.

Not a huge fan of signing Zack Ryder and Cameron (I didn't even know she still worked). I'm willing to give anyone a second chance, but for right now, they get the shrug shoulder response.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> All Matt Hardy has done since coming to AEW is bully Sammy Guevara, including trying to murder him multiple times. I can't recall Sammy ever doing anything bad to Matt.
> 
> In my mind, Sammy is the babyface in this feud.
> 
> I have a feeling that especially because of the Sasha thing, Sammy's gonna be losing to Matt again in some embarrassing/violent way at the PPV



Hes such a flop yet i bet aew keeps him around forever in some form.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Just heading back and came across this.
> 
> What is wrong with taking wrestling seriously? I don't know about you but I imagine for quite a few of us wrestling is one of our biggest loves away from our partners and other necessities. For me I'm a wrestling collector, kind of a wrestling historian (Meaning I'm into learning about the history of it not that I'm on the level of a Cornette or whatever) and I love the industry.
> 
> I've seen two of your posts one being "It's wrestling don't take it so seriously" and another is the above. We're allowed to take it seriously mate. If you don't take it seriously and can watch as just a TV show that's great but for many of us we're going to analyse and point out what was good, what was bad etc.


If you’re in love with wrestling to that extent then there would be nothing wrong in taking it seriously. For me I just watch for entertainment and I have always seen what you’re describing to be a little much when it comes to wrestling. That’s just my opinion and not saying it’s bad because I have that same kind of love for movies as I can be considered a movie buff to those who know me in real life. I have collections of movies and TV series. I love the art of acting extensively.

But I read some posts on here it doesn’t come off like it’s just people taking it seriously because “it’s their greatest love” outside of their wives and families, it just comes across as people damn near at the point of slitting their wrists because DO is on their TV or Marko Stunt is flinging himself around or another “WWE guy” comes in.

Yeah Some of that shit sucks, I get it, but some of the shit talk would make you think that there has been a promotion in the past that has been all perfect 100% of the time to the point where they ALWAYS catered to what each and every fan wanted.

That’s what’s funny and annoying at times to me. The over-critical analyzation. It’s the fans high and mighty type attitude to wrestling, like the industry owes them something. And maybe it’s that too. Maybe AEW in their minds have to make up for the shit WWE has put them through as serious fans over the last 12 years. So AEW is now in a position for some people where they have to be as perfect as possible every single week because the fan has had to put up with too much garbage before they were a thing. This is why you will see over and over people bringing up what Tony supposedly “promised” them.

For those who legit take it seriously to the extent that you described, I could understand. But how many people are really at that level on here?




Chip Chipperson said:


> It's clear to me that AEW is giving us hotshotted Moxley matches every week because they want to continue winning ratings and he's the only guy that consistently wins the ratings for them.


Shouldn’t the World Champion be in the main event most of the time though? This is something AEW should have been doing more coming out of DON2. People were complaining about Mox not being on TV and being a non-existent champion weren’t they?


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288658071267553280


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> For those who legit take it seriously to the extent that you described, I could understand. But how many people are really at that level on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To the first point, I am on that level here I love professional wrestling I have boxes and boxes of wrestling collectables (Mainly autographs on programs, posters etc). I store most of it at my mums house due to lack of room at my own place and it's pretty much half filled the childhood bedroom and I still think my collection is small. Thankfully the Mrs is a collector as well and gets it.

There are very few wrestlers I've not heard of and I'm really into researching those who I don't know about. In regards to others on here I'm fairly sure Cult03 has come on before saying he's obsessed with wrestling and has a huge passion for it. The Wood has said the same thing about absolutely adoring wrestling and having a burning passion for it when it's done properly.

I'm sure there are others also. I'd dare say that you're probably the minority on here in terms of being more passionate about other things. That's not a knock but the amount of knowledge on this forum makes me think most of us are pretty hardcore wrestling fans.

In regards to the World Champion, yeah in 2020 he really should main event most of the time. My issue isn't with Moxley main eventing my issue is that's it's a quickly thrown together championship match on TV that is predictable as hell just like almost all other AEW Title matches.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's clear to me that AEW is giving us hotshotted Moxley matches every week because they want to continue winning ratings and he's the only guy that consistently wins the ratings for them.


It's about time they actually figured that out. It really wasn't difficult to realize that this strategy would work, which is why it was baffling when they would barely use him for weeks on end.

Hopefully this continues.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> To the first point, I am on that level here I love professional wrestling I have boxes and boxes of wrestling collectables (Mainly autographs on programs, posters etc). I store most of it at my mums house due to lack of room at my own place and it's pretty much half filled the childhood bedroom and I still think my collection is small. Thankfully the Mrs is a collector as well and gets it.
> 
> There are very few wrestlers I've not heard of and I'm really into researching those who I don't know about. In regards to others on here I'm fairly sure Cult03 has come on before saying he's obsessed with wrestling and has a huge passion for it. The Wood has said the same thing about absolutely adoring wrestling and having a burning passion for it when it's done properly.
> 
> ...


If that's the case for you 3, then that puts things into better perspective as to why you all are so critical for things that I don't see being worth the criticism. It didn't come off that way until you made this post though. Now I won't really feel the need to attack the more over-analytical posts that I see. To flip that around on me, if you guys were to criticize or pick apart movies or TV series to that same extent, then I wouldn't see it as much of a problem, because I come from that same world of passion and detail oriented-ness when it comes to the film industry. And I'm sure others would look at me as crazy for picking apart scenes too. I still believe that some of it from some people (not necessarily you) is mindless shit talk to an extent, but I do understand why someone who has collectibles or someone who is truly serious about the wrestling industry would pick apart the show on that level. 

Yes most World title matches in AEW have been predictable, but his upcoming match with MJF is probably the most unpredictable main event that I have seen in a while from any promotion. It could literally go either way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If that's the case for you 3, then that puts things into better perspective as to why you all are so critical for things that I don't see being worth the criticism. It didn't come off that way until you made this post though. Now I won't really feel the need to attack the more over-analytical posts that I see. To flip that around on me, if you guys were to criticize or pick apart movies or TV series to that same extent, then I wouldn't see it as much of a problem, because I come from that same world of passion and detail oriented-ness when it comes to the film industry. And I'm sure others would look at me as crazy for picking apart scenes too. I still believe that some of it from some people (not necessarily you) is mindless shit talk to an extent, but I do understand why someone who has collectibles or someone who is truly serious about the wrestling industry would pick apart the show on that level.
> 
> Yes most World title matches in AEW have been predictable, but his upcoming match with MJF is probably the most unpredictable main event that I have seen in a while from any promotion. It could literally go either way.


the only note to make is context

you don’t analyse Caddyshack and tear it apart because its not the Godfather

you watch Caddyshack for Caddyshack and you watch Godfather for Godfather


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

That opening match was absolutely horrible. Who actually enjoys this crap where they are obviously waiting on the outside to catch each other? They can't seem to do them well, their timing sucks, and it's jump flip flip flip. Add Marko tossing by the big men and it got more ridiculous. FFS who agented this crap. Who likes this? do kids like this?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Definition of Technician said:


> That opening match was absolutely horrible. Who actually enjoys this crap where they are obviously waiting on the outside to catch each other? They can't seem to do them well, their timing sucks, and it's jump flip flip flip. Add Marko tossing by the big men and it got more ridiculous. FFS who agented this crap. Who likes this? do kids like this?


that match was a horror show

but next week with EliteFTR v Dark Order will not be - these guys know how to do this type of match

the Friends and Inner Circle looked lost


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> the only note to make is context
> 
> you don’t analyse Caddyshack and tear it apart because its not the Godfather
> 
> you watch Caddyshack for Caddyshack and you watch Godfather for Godfather


Oh yeah definitely. Context is everything in film reviewing. Especially when there are so many genres and types of actors in each scene. Each director also has their own vision. Just a different beast entirely. 



The Definition of Technician said:


> That opening match was absolutely horrible. Who actually enjoys this crap where they are obviously waiting on the outside to catch each other? They can't seem to do them well, their timing sucks, and it's jump flip flip flip. Add Marko tossing by the big men and it got more ridiculous. FFS who agented this crap. Who likes this? do kids like this?


Yeah worst part of the night for sure, don't know what happened there but it felt like they never even planned for it. It got okay towards the end but it didn't make up for the rest of it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

To be honest after the opening match started with the tired old orange Cassidy routine I just couldn't be bothered to sit through the show and caught up on a few segements/matches instead.

watched the mjf promo which was brilliant as expected and also the main even which I liked until... the silly tack spot which should be renamed the tacky spot because that is what it really is in wrestling in 2020, how the fuck has khan allowed this shit to fly two weeks in a row, the inmates get too much of a say in how the asylum should be ran imo.

Was tempted to watch the tag title match but how am I suppose to care about it when the opponents are bunch of glorified jobbers like the dark order are?

Still think they could so something with the dark order but they have to bin all these small guys around Brodie lee, they remind of the putty men in power rangers haha.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> That opening match was absolutely horrible. Who actually enjoys this crap where they are obviously waiting on the outside to catch each other? They can't seem to do them well, their timing sucks, and it's jump flip flip flip. Add Marko tossing by the big men and it got more ridiculous. FFS who agented this crap. Who likes this? do kids like this?


Spot on.

It was yet another match that you’d expect to see on a PWG show, tacky nonsensical spotfests like that have no business being on television.

Inner Circle are going downhill fast; however they are working with absolute crap. Jurassic Express would be excellent if they didn’t have Stunt with them. Best Friends are trash and always have been, Chuck Taylor‘s mannerisms and Wrestling ability belongs on the indies, not a TV wrestling show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Random question.Why do you guys think Jimmy Havoc is not getting over ? He dont need to be overly violent to be his character but something feels off about his persona in aew compared to before.Like he dont feel himself or something.No ones stopping him from being compelling.Look at Darby Allin as an example.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> Random question.Why do you guys think Jimmy Havoc is not getting over ? He dont need to be overly violent to be his character but something feels off about his persona in aew compared to before.Like he dont feel himself or something.No ones stopping him from being compelling.Look at Darby Allin as an example.


no charisma, looks like a tool


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright_Mate said:


> Spot on.
> 
> It was yet another match that you’d expect to see on a PWG show, tacky nonsensical spotfests like that have no business being on television.
> 
> Inner Circle are going downhill fast; however they are working with absolute crap. Jurassic Express would be excellent if they didn’t have Stunt with them. Best Friends are trash and always have been, Chuck Taylor‘s mannerisms and Wrestling ability belongs on the indies, not a TV wrestling show.


If they hire Eddie Kingston which based off the internet reaction to him i think they will.I see him Ortiz and Santana creating a group and Eddie being the talker. Hes done this role in TNA. Inner circle is to random with everyone being different. People like stables when everyone feels the same and dresses the same. They come off as clowns and Ortiz and Santa are just acting all silly comedy when they could be bad ass which got them over in the first place. 

Heel latins would be popular


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Inner circle is a mess and needs to go.

Dark Order is a mess and needed to go like last year.

Codys make a wish title shot thing needs to end and start a real feud and midcard scene.

The bucks style of tag matches needs to stop asap. Its horrible on tv.

Just to much sloppiness going on all over. Tony needs to reel these indy dorks in or hire a creative team maybe. Matt Hardy, Jericho, Raven, Taz. Guys that have appeared and know wrestling for decades can have valuable input but probably fall on deaf ego Elite ears.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> If they hire Eddie Kingston which based off the internet reaction to him i think they will.I see him Ortiz and Santana creating a group and Eddie being the talker. Hes done this role in TNA. Inner circle is to random with everyone being different. People like stables when everyone feels the same and dresses the same. They come off as clowns and Ortiz and Santa are just acting all silly comedy when they could be bad ass which got them over in the first place.
> 
> Heel latins would be popular


Santana and Ortiz were one of the hottest tag teams on the indies before they got signed, right now I’d rather watch Omega/Page, FTR, Young Bucks, Lucha Bros, Grayson/Uno, Jurassic Express(Without Stunt), SCU and Butcher & Blade over them any day.

Ortiz and Santana have the capability to be badasses, they have the capability of being AEW Tag Team Champions. Right now they are two cringeworthy goofballs, especially Ortiz who has annoyed me for months.

Kingston would elevate them back to the level they need to be in an instant.

As I said earlier, Inner Circle are holding each other back, Santana & Ortiz and Sammy especially are capable of so much more.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Alright_Mate said:


> especially Ortiz who has annoyed me for months.


THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> no charisma, looks like a tool





Alright_Mate said:


> Santana and Ortiz were one of the hottest tag teams on the indies before they got signed, right now I’d rather watch Omega/Page, FTR, Young Bucks, Lucha Bros, Grayson/Uno, Jurassic Express(Without Stunt), SCU and Butcher & Blade over them any day.
> 
> Ortiz and Santana have the capability to be badasses, they have the capability of being AEW Tag Team Champions. Right now they are two cringeworthy goofballs, especially Ortiz who has annoyed me for months.
> 
> ...


to be fair they are just doing what they are told and the entire point of inner circle is goof balls.Its shitty but ya i think once the group ends Those guys will get bad ass again


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST


And when he does this 🤦‍♂️ 

Is he auditioning for Cats the Musical?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> no charisma, looks like a tool


i’ll tell you guys - and the reason is a funny one

its the pleather look

if he did the ‘bloody suit and tie’ look as in some of his photos, he’d be 10x more over


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ll tell you guys - and the reason is a funny one
> 
> its the pleather look
> 
> if he did the ‘bloody suit and tie’ look as in some of his photos, he’d be 10x more over


you might be right. i also think the hair has something to do with it. it's sheamus-bad.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> you might be right. i also think the hair has something to do with it. it's sheamus-bad.


yep, pleather and hair

he used to wrestle In a black, rolled sleeves business shirt and red tie

looked great

the current look is too 90s


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> Random question.Why do you guys think Jimmy Havoc is not getting over ? He dont need to be overly violent to be his character but something feels off about his persona in aew compared to before.Like he dont feel himself or something.No ones stopping him from being compelling.Look at Darby Allin as an example.


Because he's an IRL spooky pervert?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> Apparently next week we are getting Cody and Hulk Cardona vs mask jobbers. Yay, *two Dark Order matches*. What did we do to deserve this?
> 
> View attachment 89283


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if Cody vs Brodie is the match for All Out


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

One last thing that kind of bothers me.
What the fuck is with the AEW teams, one looking great and the other looking like shit. 

Trent/Chuck
Grayson/Uno
Santana/Ortiz
Fenix/Pentagon (yeah sorry Pentagon lost his biceps muscle definition and his gut grew, but even with a Gut I think Pentagon has more potential than Fenix..but dude hit those weights).


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This is gonna end very badly


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288810321562353667


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is gonna end very badly
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288810321562353667


Dax getting a taste of holding the belt there, wow. This should've been on Dynamite.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like he didn't even want to give the title back to Hangman.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

optikk sucks said:


> Dax getting a taste of holding the belt there, wow. *This should've been on Dynamite.*


Yeah a lot of the character development stuff they do on BTE could be on Dynamite. I think the 2nd show will help them get more stories over.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Show was a dropoff from last week but last week was a high bar to match.

That opening match started out OK but then got out of control and poor Sammy taking a pinfall. Hopefully he goes over Matt @ All Out.

Cody vs Warhorse was solid. It wasn't as good as last week or the Ricky Starks match but I put it well above the Marq Quen (that knee) and Sonny Kiss match. Cardona looked in great shape. I remember the crowd drowning out The Rock in his debut at Survivor Series 2011 with "We Want Ryder" chants. The kid was super OVER and evil empire buried him twelve feet under.

FTR with Arn I like alot.

Tag title match was good.

Women's match was just off.

MJF promo is the best I have seen in some time.

Main Event was fun but honestly I wish it had 5 more minutes. Starks promo work like others said was strong and I liked the ode to Taz choking out Kurt Angle @ RR 2000. Mox/Darby next week will be entertaining and will go along with MJF and his being "held back" claims.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Random question.Why do you guys think Jimmy Havoc is not getting over ? He dont need to be overly violent to be his character but something feels off about his persona in aew compared to before.Like he dont feel himself or something.No ones stopping him from being compelling.Look at Darby Allin as an example.


Everyone gripes about Stunt & Nakazawa but Havoc is far and away my least favorite member of the roster. Total and complete buffoon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Looks like he didn't even want to give the title back to Hangman.


Didn’t notice that - good catch


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Cage and Starks needed that win, this booking just gets worse and worse despite the shows still being entertaining.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Cage and Starks needed that win, this booking just gets worse and worse despite the shows still being entertaining.


Darby needed the win the most. The guy has felt like a jobber as of late. Cage will be fine and Starks has been getting wins lately. He's also so good that he can take the pin here and be fine. His pre-match promo was great. Darby on the other hand needs some kind of momentum as he hasn't had any at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Darby needed the win the most. The guy has felt like a jobber as of late. Cage will be fine and Starks has been getting wins lately. He's also so good that he can take the pin here and be fine. His pre-match promo was great. Darby on the other hand needs some kind of momentum as he hasn't had any at all.


agreed


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> DO is coming to an end soon. After Brodie failed to win the world title, and Grayson and Uno lost the tag gold, they don't have any credibility and no real purpose.
> After they lose next week, I'd have them blow up soon, and then push Grayson.
> 
> I loved it during the match when JR said he thinks Grayson is the best performer of the bunch (IMO it's either him or Page), when probably Taz/Tony expected him to say it's "GOAT living wrestler" Omega (as you could see by the awkward silence by his peers).
> I love how JR throws shade at shit he doesn't like and praises whoever he does like on commentary.


JR is the best. We can only hope they will break up, but given that this thing is the big idea the Bucks think will be a good story, they might try to reboot it.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Watch closely in the "signing" of FTR. As Page comes in to the room, the bottle comes. FTR is poured a drink. Page has his glass to the rim. FTR keep encouraging him to down it.
Arn looking on. It seems to become more obvious, Everyone is thinking FTR is inviting Page on into their world. I submit the opposite.
FTR is setting him up. With Dax and the belt in that promo, it is clear that is the goal. Page is young, inexperienced and gullible. He is the equivalent of Arn and Ole working the arm. Page is the arm and FTR is setting page and Omega up and working it until they take the gold from Page's blinded, trusting eyes.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

iamjethro said:


> Watch closely in the "signing" of FTR. As Page comes in to the room, the bottle comes. FTR is poured a drink. Page has his glass to the rim. FTR keep encouraging him to down it.
> Arn looking on. It seems to become more obvious, Everyone is thinking FTR is inviting Page on into their world. I submit the opposite.
> FTR is setting him up. With Dax and the belt in that promo, it is clear that is the goal. Page is young, inexperienced and gullible. He is the equivalent of Arn and Ole working the arm. Page is the arm and FTR is setting page and Omega up and working it until they take the gold from Page's blinded, trusting eyes.


oh for sure

page is not turning at all - they are screwing him over


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Last week was way better. I thought I would give it another chance after last week and yeah the opening segment this week killed the mood. I did enjoy Page/Omega vs Dark Order, Dark Order is actually improving in ring and good on Uno for losing some weight. MJF is still overrated imo but that was a good promo. Warhorse was a let down, I expected a lot more from the hype. The match itself was just below average imo, thought it moved really slow. Didn't watch enough WWE to know who the guy who debuted was but I'm glad people are excited to see him, hopefully he can deliver in ring and his promo and character work is respectable. Horrible comedy from Inner Circle. 

I'll try next week too but if it's the same or worse then I will be taking a break from it again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> It's about time they actually figured that out. It really wasn't difficult to realize that this strategy would work, which is why it was baffling when they would barely use him for weeks on end.
> 
> Hopefully this continues.


Wait, when WWF was hot I thought they only had Austin or Rock show up every three weeks or so right?


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Cannot believe Cody had trouble beating a Ultimate Warrior cosplay indy act. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Rankles75 said:


> Really? They signed this dumbass?
> 
> View attachment 89286


Alright now they really want the women division to fail. I don't know why, maybe to make Brandi look good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cannot believe Cody had trouble beating a Ultimate Warrior cosplay indy act. This is getting ridiculous.


Next open challenge:


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

I dont get Stu Grayson

I mean the Dark Order are supposed to be some sort of cult right? 

Stu isnt a very cult or horror inspired name is it? Need to the have wide awake nightmare- Stu Grayson or something

Stu just dosent sound bad

apologies in advance to any Stu's out there


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mercian said:


> I dont get Stu Grayson
> 
> I mean the Dark Order are supposed to be some sort of cult right?
> 
> ...


Grayson by itself would've been a more than fine name.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cannot believe Cody had trouble beating a Ultimate Warrior cosplay indy act. This is getting ridiculous.


Aew seem to have the formula around the wrong way, cody should have done this guy in 5 minutes to protect the aew product but all too often we have seen top guys that should be booked more strongly for the sake of product are being too nice for their own good and are lowering themselves and the strength of the aew product by being way to generous in trying to help every guy get over in the ring like stunt, cassidy, sonny kiss, one of the guys from private party, warhorse etc..


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> Alright now they really want the women division to fail. I don't know why, maybe to make Brandi look good.


It's not because someone appear on Dynamite that he or she is signed.

Also


Spoiler: next week



Eric Bischoff will be the surprise in the Jericho and Orange angle


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mercian said:


> I dont get Stu Grayson
> 
> I mean the Dark Order are supposed to be some sort of cult right?
> 
> ...


I'd rank "Stu Grayson" a 7/10 on the Michael McGillicutty scale.

It's worth noting that I have an uncle named Stu who is pretty mysterious, so maybe it's more of an 8 and my personal experiences are bringing it down a bit


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If you’re in love with wrestling to that extent then there would be nothing wrong in taking it seriously. For me I just watch for entertainment and I have always seen what you’re describing to be a little much when it comes to wrestling. That’s just my opinion and not saying it’s bad because I have that same kind of love for movies as I can be considered a movie buff to those who know me in real life. I have collections of movies and TV series. I love the art of acting extensively.
> 
> But I read some posts on here it doesn’t come off like it’s just people taking it seriously because “it’s their greatest love” outside of their wives and families, it just comes across as people damn near at the point of slitting their wrists because DO is on their TV or Marko Stunt is flinging himself around or another “WWE guy” comes in.
> 
> ...


The issue is that no one has ever done that, nor should they. Bad wrestling belongs on the Indy scene, not television. When wrestling has been “bad”, it has ended up on the cutting room floor. WWE with its name recognition can suck fucking ass, and they’re still gonna be on TV in 10-20 years and viewed as the only game in town.

AEW is the last chance a lot of us have at seeing another billionaire-funded wrestling product. Vince and WWE ain’t going to do shit to change their product, so if we want GOOD professional wrestling, it is going to have to come from somewhere else. Goddamn fans left WWE in droves and signed up for New Japan’s product, which isn’t the easiest thing to follow. Can you imagine New Japan in-ring product with American storytelling?

When AEW is great, it is really great and harkens memories to WCW Nitro, which just so happens to be the one time in history that someone was slapping Vince McMahon around and had him worrying about how to pay contracts.

When AEW is bad, it looks and feels like some of the worst small budget bullshit wrestling I have ever seen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> This is gonna end very badly
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288810321562353667


Like I said from the get-go, they are playing Adam Page for the babyface fool.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Like I said from the get-go, they are playing Adam Page for the babyface fool.


as I think @prosperwithdeen mentioned, or maybe Optikk

look at Dax, he doesn’t wanna give that belt back

poor Hangman is gonna be heartbroken


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as I think @prosperwithdeen mentioned, or maybe Optikk
> 
> look at Dax, he doesn’t wanna give that belt back
> 
> poor Hangman is gonna be heartbroken


Or knowing these swerve-y fuckers, Page knows what is up, and he and Kenny end up still kicking FTR’s ass in an incredible fucking match. Then we are left to try and figure out how the hell this story will grow further...

...which we know it will, because Kenny fucking Omega is telling it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Or knowing these swerve-y fuckers, Page knows what is up, and he and Kenny end up still kicking FTR’s ass in an incredible fucking match. Then we are left to try and figure out how the hell this story will grow further...
> 
> ...which we know it will, because Kenny fucking Omega is telling it.


I really wanted Omega vs Hangman at All Out, but now I have been swayed in the other direction for FTR vs Omega/Page instead. Can't pass that up. It has the potential to be better than Young Bucks vs Omega & Page back at Revolution. I don't want the Bucks involved at All Out though unless it's a 3-way TLC match like Edge/Christian vs Hardyz vs Dudleyz or something. It'll just dilute the match though if its a normal 3 way. Just keep the Bucks off the PPV and have them be involved after the match with FTR. The Omega heel turn can happen later and we can get Omega vs Hangman at Full Gear instead with an even slower, BETTER build. 

Full Gear can be:

MJF vs Moxley 2 World Title (maybe?)
Omega vs Hangman
FTR vs Young Bucks Tag Titles


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Or knowing these swerve-y fuckers, Page knows what is up, and he and Kenny end up still kicking FTR’s ass in an incredible fucking match. Then we are left to try and figure out how the hell this story will grow further...
> 
> ...which we know it will, because Kenny fucking Omega is telling it.


what if Kenny joins FTR

nobody would see that coming

the whole thing just has so many layers

I put this in another thread, and its true

_just think about that 12 man next week for 2 seconds_

_Hangman and Dark Order teases from long ago, now coming to a head

Hangman and FTR (friends) / Hangman and Kenny tension / Kenny and FTR tension / FTR and YB tension / YB and Hangman tension

Dark order and Colt‘s story

and nobody even noticed their (the Dark Order’s) 6th man is an unknown _
_its not X_


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If i'm TNT and i see the ratings, i wouldn't want MJF as world champion.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That Capcom / AEW links are getting stronger 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289214985814630400


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Kenny's done a bunch of stuff for them for a long time now, so it'd make sense. It wouldn't shock me if he was like an akuma skin or something though


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shepard said:


> Kenny's done a bunch of stuff for them for a long time now, so it'd make sense. It wouldn't shock me if he was like an akuma skin or something though


Yeah - but they also have the Street Fighter / AEW shirts now as well

I would be all for some AEW skins

any possibility they are involved in the eventual game though?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Good post your one before your last one about everything coming to a conclusion @LifeInCattleClass ,

Hangman v Kenny is gonna happen I hope for the next PPV after FTR win the tag titles on tag team appreciation night,

What do you reckon mate?!

Have a good weekend and stay safe bro.*

🤘🏻🍻💥🤙🏻👊🏻


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

The rumours I've seen are more to do with them wanting to work with the aki engine guys, so it probably depends what teams Capcom have available or their experience working on wrestling games. I'd be surprised if Kenny hasn't asked the question as he's always seemed very passionate about wanting a good AEW game and of the EVPs he'll have the best sources within the industry (especially the FGC) to have those discussions.

SFV has been a bit of a let down compared to the previous entries though, so even if they agreed to it I guess the quality wouldn't be guaranteed. Getting a prominent Japanese company to work on the game would likely be good promotion in Japan too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Shepard said:


> The rumours I've seen are more to do with them wanting to work with the aki engine guys, so it probably depends what teams Capcom have available or their experience working on wrestling games. I'd be surprised if Kenny hasn't asked the question as he's always seemed very passionate about wanting a good AEW game and of the EVPs he'll have the best sources within the industry (especially the FGC) to have those discussions.
> 
> SFV has been a bit of a let down compared to the previous entries though, so even if they agreed to it I guess the quality wouldn't be guaranteed. Getting a prominent Japanese company to work on the game would likely be good promotion in Japan too.


is the aki engine up to date to current standards though? That’ll be my worry

personally I would not mind a heavy Japan studio influence in the game



Carter84 said:


> *Good post your one before your last one about everything coming to a conclusion @LifeInCattleClass ,
> 
> Hangman v Kenny is gonna happen I hope for the next PPV after FTR win the tag titles on tag team appreciation night,
> 
> ...


i don’t know mate - it can go so many ways

they’ve been telling this story quite well - but my money is now on Omega/Hangman v FTR at All Out, and Omega v Hangman at the next ppv - with the Bucks caught in the middle -Kenny going crazier and crazier


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I really wanted Omega vs Hangman at All Out, but now I have been swayed in the other direction for FTR vs Omega/Page instead. Can't pass that up. It has the potential to be better than Young Bucks vs Omega & Page back at Revolution. I don't want the Bucks involved at All Out though unless it's a 3-way TLC match like Edge/Christian vs Hardyz vs Dudleyz or something. It'll just dilute the match though if its a normal 3 way. Just keep the Bucks off the PPV and have them be involved after the match with FTR. The Omega heel turn can happen later and we can get Omega vs Hangman at Full Gear instead with an even slower, BETTER build.
> 
> Full Gear can be:
> 
> ...


Personally I’d just like to see FTR vs Hangman/Omega in an old-school, psychology based wrestling match where they adhere to the rules. All 4 men can go in the ring so just stick them in there and let them do it. No smoke and mirrors or gimmicks. Once this feud is over I can’t ever image hangman and Omega teaming up again because I can see Kenny turning Super heel and burning that bridge so this is literally a once in a lifetime match. 
The bucks can have their best tag team on planet feud with FTR for the titles once this is finished.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> Personally I’d just like to see FTR vs Hangman/Omega in an old-school, psychology based wrestling match where they adhere to the rules. All 4 men can go in the ring so just stick them in there and let them do it. No smoke and mirrors or gimmicks. Once this feud is over I can’t ever image hangman and Omega teaming up again because I can see Kenny turning Super heel and burning that bridge so this is literally a once in a lifetime match.
> The bucks can have their best tag team on planet feud with FTR for the titles once this is finished.


Yep exactly. With the tag titles being on the line, the FTR/Bucks feud will be that much more important.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yep exactly. With the tag titles being on the line, the FTR/Bucks feud will be that much more important.


It has to be for the titles, it would be pretty hard to sell a match between the 2 best tag teams on the planet if neither were champs. It’s perfect time to take titles off omega/Page too so they can inject some life into a main event seen that’s crying out for credible singles challengers.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hitman1987 said:


> It has to be for the titles, it would be pretty hard to sell a match between the 2 best tag teams on the planet if neither were champs. It’s perfect time to take titles off omega/Page too so they can inject some life into a main event seen that’s crying out for credible singles challengers.


Yeah for sure, having a heel Omega and a babyface Page would do wonders, then the main event scene for a while would be:

Face Moxley
Heel Omega
Face Hangman Page
Heel MJF

Then you can insert guys like Cody, Archer, PAC, Wardlow when ready, and Jericho whenever. That's a damn good main event scene.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Personally I’d just like to see FTR vs Hangman/Omega in an old-school, psychology based wrestling match where they adhere to the rules. All 4 men can go in the ring so just stick them in there and let them do it. No smoke and mirrors or gimmicks. Once this feud is over I can’t ever image hangman and Omega teaming up again because I can see Kenny turning Super heel and burning that bridge so this is literally a once in a lifetime match.
> The bucks can have their best tag team on planet feud with FTR for the titles once this is finished.


Add FTR to the list of guys who have Kenny as a counterpart in their “my best match ever happened with” list.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Add FTR to the list of guys who have Kenny as a counterpart in their “my best match ever happened with” list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bdon said:


> Add FTR to the list of guys who have Kenny as a counterpart in their “my best match ever happened with” list.


I’m disappointed they haven’t followed up on his heel segments from BTE yet but the turn is inevitable and there’s not a soul on the roster who can stop it. Super heel Kenny vs fan favourite Hangman could be the feud that reignites the industry.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I’m disappointed they haven’t followed up on his heel segments from BTE yet but the turn is inevitable and there’s not a soul on the roster who can stop it. Super heel Kenny vs fan favourite Hangman could be the feud that reignites the industry.


For all the talk of Cody being the best storyteller, is it any coincidence Kenny is in the best story in all of 2020?

Like I always say, people going to be big, big angry soon. Hah


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> For all the talk of Cody being the best storyteller, is it any coincidence Kenny is in the best story in all of 2020?
> 
> Like I always say, people going to be big, big angry soon. Hah


I've said it since the beginning .


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> For all the talk of Cody being the best storyteller, is it any coincidence Kenny is in the best story in all of 2020?
> 
> Like I always say, people going to be big, big angry soon. Hah


please.... no cody 

no cody bdon, plzzzz

we just got you back


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I get the idea being thrown around of just wanting Omega & Hangman vs. FTR at All Out. Would be a cool character dynamic with FTR fighting Hangman and Kenny trying to deal with it too.

But I just can't see them leaving the Bucks off the card entirely, and I don't know what else they do besides be involved in the tag title match at this point.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Just keep the Bucks off the PPV


Best idea I have heard all day!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> For all the talk of Cody being the best storyteller, is it any coincidence Kenny is in the best story in all of 2020?
> 
> Like I always say, people going to be big, big angry soon. Hah


Is it a surprise that the 2 more talented members of the elite who are singles wrestlers, do not have egos and have been ignored storyline wise have gone and got themselves over organically as a tag team.

The cream always rises to the top.

Omega is coming and those ‘fucking pussies’ better watch out.



TD Stinger said:


> I get the idea being thrown around of just wanting Omega & Hangman vs. FTR at All Out. Would be a cool character dynamic with FTR fighting Hangman and Kenny trying to deal with it too.
> 
> But I just can't see them leaving the Bucks off the card entirely, and I don't know what else they do besides be involved in the tag title match at this point.


Personally I think if they add the bucks they will ruin the match as it will be seen as a Dudley boys vs Hardyz vs E&C remake as somebody mentioned above. Have them fight a good team, say Jurassic express, for a title shot and win, thus setting up the FTR (champs) and Bucks (challengers) feud.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wolf Mark said:


> Cannot believe Cody had trouble beating a Ultimate Warrior cosplay indy act. This is getting ridiculous.



He wont be signed like starks or eddie. Reaction wasn't positive like them


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> He wont be signed like starks or eddie. Reaction wasn't positive like them


I didn't think he was horrible but he came off as a green kid with a silly character. If only they had a farm system....



rbl85 said:


> It's not because someone appear on Dynamite that he or she is signed.
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


Why the fuck would you post this spoiler in a post about women wrestlers? not cool


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wolf Mark said:


> Why the fuck would you post this spoiler in a post about women wrestlers? not cool


I can talk about anything in one post.....


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Is it a surprise that the 2 more talented members of the elite who are singles wrestlers, do not have egos and have been ignored storyline wise have gone and got themselves over organically as a tag team.
> 
> The cream always rises to the top.
> 
> Omega is coming and those ‘fucking pussies’ better watch out.


Omega bet on himself and is proving right. He and Hangman might be the two best in the business at visual storytelling.



Hitman1987 said:


> Personally I think if they add the bucks they will ruin the match as it will be seen as a Dudley boys vs Hardyz vs E&C remake as somebody mentioned above. Have them fight a good team, say Jurassic express, for a title shot and win, thus setting up the FTR (champs) and Bucks (challengers) feud.


Yes, keep the Bucks out of that match. Let FTR waltz with Kenny and Page alone. Do a Bucks vs Lucha Bros match or a bigger blowoff for Bucks vs Butcher and Blade. Or anything EXCEPT turning FTR vs Hangman and Kenny into car crash wrestling. That match has serious potential to be fucking special; do we see Kenny deliver a 7 star TAG match within the same year as a 6 star tag match?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

That story line is successful despite Kenny, not because of him. If anything it's Hangman's involvement that's caused it to be so good


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Of course it isn’t Kenny’s storytelling and booking. Nah, he’s too busy making funny faces to think up good stories.

Perhaps we can ask Cody’s serious booking of Cardona, QT Marshall, Dustin Rhodes, and Brandi on tv every week for help.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> For all the talk of Cody being the best storyteller, is it any coincidence Kenny is in the best story in all of 2020?
> 
> Like I always say, people going to be big, big angry soon. Hah


What are you talking about, Kenny has a story cause they gave him one(and it's all about Page). Cody is mainly doing TV title matches with no storylines. So far Kenny has never been in something close to as awesome as the Cody-MJF storyline for example. And matches-wise, there's nothing to write home about in these Kenny tag matches. Nothing as come close to what Cody did with Ricky Starks for example.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> What are you talking about, Kenny has a story cause they gave him one(and it's all about Page). Cody is mainly doing TV title matches with no storylines. So far Kenny has never been in something close to as awesome as the Cody-MJF storyline for example. And matches-wise, there's nothing to write home about in these Kenny tag matches. Nothing as come close to what Cody did with Ricky Starks for example.


Lmao


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> Omega bet on himself and is proving right. He and Hangman might be the two best in the business at visual storytelling.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, keep the Bucks out of that match. Let FTR waltz with Kenny and Page alone. Do a Bucks vs Lucha Bros match or a bigger blowoff for Bucks vs Butcher and Blade. Or anything EXCEPT turning FTR vs Hangman and Kenny into car crash wrestling. That match has serious potential to be fucking special; do we see Kenny deliver a 7 star TAG match within the same year as a 6 star tag match?


It will be interesting to see if the Bucks can set aside their ego and allow a great match to happen without them for the sake of the product. I know a certain member of the elite who wouldn’t.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF's promo was the best I've seen since CM Punk's 'pipe bomb'. Unbelievable delivery and intensity. That is a career-making promo that will be still shown in 10 years.

I thought this week's show was a bit flat towards last week's, but had some good high points. I liked Cardona's debut although honestly I didn't recognise him at first. He looked huge next to the Dark Order.

The Orange Cassidy spots in the opener were pure cringe. If he beats Jericho, I'll turn into the Aussies on here in going nuclear at AEW. I mean, there's obviously talent there but his gimmick almost seems to be to mock the industry.

Warhorse didn't live up to the indie hype and his match with Cody paled compared to previous TV title defenses. Definitely the type of potential signing AEW needs to avoid, unlike Cardona.

Tag title match was not bad, but again there's been better recently. Stu Grayson is good in the ring. I have to admit, the Dark Order has slightly improved but never seem to get much momentum.

Shida vs Diamante... meh. Sloppy in parts. I'm glad there is less emphasis on the women's division than WWE, but I think part of that comes down to the lack of names. And adding Cameron definitely isn't going to improve the division.

After the awesome MJF segment, the main even further helped lift the show. It was a really fun match and also not pointlessly long. The finish was brutal (good brutal).

What I didn't and don't like is the way matches are often announced... "Tony Khan just told us that Darby will challenge next week" followed by "The two don't even know it yet" as Darby is pointing at the belt. It feels like a contrived way to set up matches.

Next week's show looks good.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

That MJF promo was absolutely amazing. He's basically spitting facts.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Re watched dynamite ... I think it was better than originally thought. Didn‘t love everything but a solid 7/10.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> Re watched dynamite ... I think it was better than originally thought. Didn‘t love everything but a solid 7/10.


i might rewatch it too

i know the tag titles and main even was better than i remember

watching at 2 in the morning isn’t always the best idea


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> Re watched dynamite ... I think it was better than originally thought. Didn‘t love everything but a solid 7/10.


It was a solid show.

It just wasn't as good as the week before (which was a ridiculously high bar set) which skewed peoples opinions of it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289941676962615307

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Erik. said:


> It was a solid show.
> 
> It just wasn't as good as the week before (which was a ridiculously high bar set) which skewed peoples opinions of it.


Be careful praising that episode.....apparently if you really liked the week befores awesome card with kingston it means you don't watch enough wrestling.(atleast that's what I've been told HAHA)



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i might rewatch it too
> 
> i know the tag titles and main even was better than i remember
> 
> watching at 2 in the morning isn’t always the best idea


It was good it's just the previous episode was fire so it's hard to not be down on it a bit.For me it was a 6.5 or 7 and the week before was 8.5 or 9 for me.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289941676962615307
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like his response. People have no patience. Everything has to be NOW NOW NOW. The issue is that modern humanity is too plugged up on instant gratification. They want everyone to be pushed at the same level at the same time with everyone in the main event simultaneously.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Erik. said:


> It was a solid show.
> 
> It just wasn't as good as the week before (which was a ridiculously high bar set) which skewed peoples opinions of it.


This. 

Also last week I stayed up late so decided to watch it live, and I was fine. During the first commercial I made a huge mistake and just glanced over to this thread and saw all the negative comments and that made the first match seem worse than it was. I realized what was happening so I turned it off and just slept and watched it after I woke up and I actually enjoyed the rest of the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought the show overall was really uplifted by the last half hour with the MJF promo and the Tornado Tag main event.

Before that, between a clunky opener, a "just OK" TNT Title match, a bad women's match, show wasn't doing much for me.

Though the tag title match was really good.



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289941676962615307
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, for one the guy isn't completely wrong when he says they've done nothing but note. They feel like complete afterthoughts at the moment and with FTR coming and going right to the top I don't see that changing in a big way any time soon.

But God, the cringiest thing any fan can do is tell a wrestler "you should go here." Like, it's there life. They can go wherever they want to go. And no fan has the right to say that, IMO.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm late to the party but unfortunately they went from one of the best Dynamites I've seen to one of the worst.

Once again in the opener we had to put up with a spotty mess. Guys on the outside ordering coffee because they have to wait while every member of the other team does their jump over the top rope and they all fall down like it's a pantomime. I think Trent has a future but the Best Friends as a unit and Chuck Taylor belong nowhere on the main show. OC's act again was hard to watch, as was Stunt's. Jericho's doing his best in a bad storyline, he's clearly going back to obnoxious WCW 1997/8 character which is kinda fun.

The main highlight was probably MJF's incredible segment. Making it a political campaign is an absolutely brilliant move, it's a money angle and his ability is off the charts. He doesn't sound out of place with that mic in his hand for a second.

Brodie Lee I like, he's got plenty of charisma but I have no interest in Colt Cabana or much of the Dark Order as they aren't imposing in any way. They need a real enforcer like a guy the size of Wardlow.

Can't really remember of the Mox tag match apart from the crazy skateboard finish, that wasn't bad.

Only other thing of mention was the tag title match as Hangman and Kenny are always good and the DO hung with them on the night.

Overall a big disappointment from the the previous show. One step forward, two back.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> I'm late to the party but unfortunately they went from one of the best Dynamites I've seen to one of the worst.
> 
> Once again in the opener we had to put up with a spotty mess. Guys on the outside ordering coffee because they have to wait while every member of the other team does their jump over the top rope and they all fall down like it's a pantomime. I think Trent has a future but the Best Friends as a unit and Chuck Taylor belong nowhere on the main show. OC's act again was hard to watch, as was Stunt's. Jericho's doing his best in a bad storyline, he's clearly going back to obnoxious WCW 1997/8 character which is kinda fun.
> 
> ...


Kenny and Page, along with Pac and Rey Fenix, have carried the in-ring portions of the company’s short history. Those 4 are just top notch.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> This.
> 
> Also last week I stayed up late so decided to watch it live, and I was fine. During the first commercial I made a huge mistake and just glanced over to this thread and saw all the negative comments and that made the first match seem worse than it was. I realized what was happening so I turned it off and just slept and watched it after I woke up and I actually enjoyed the rest of the show.


I've found it's better to watch the show THEN visit these forums.Better to form your own opinion before entering the negativity zone lol.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Be careful praising that episode.....apparently if you really liked the week befores awesome card with kingston it means you don't watch enough wrestling.(atleast that's what I've been told HAHA)


Whoa, what a way to twist things. All I said is it wasn't the perfect episode of wrestling like you were rambling on about. Still a strong episode that I really liked.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Whoa, what a way to twist things. All I said is it wasn't the perfect episode of wrestling like you were rambling on about. Still a strong episode that I really liked.


I never said it was perfect either I thought it was really good .........but grandpa had to make a point to tell me to watch more wrestling if I thought that episode was so good....lmfao


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I never said it was perfect either I thought it was really good .........but grandpa had to make a point to tell me to watch more wrestling if I thought that episode was so good....lmfao


Again, you said it was perfect all I said is that it wasn't perfect. I'd drop this one mate. It's a really silly fight you're trying to start.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Again, you said it was perfect all I said is that it wasn't perfect. I'd drop this one mate. It's a really silly fight you're trying to start.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Again, you said it was perfect all I said is that it wasn't perfect. I'd drop this one mate. It's a really silly fight you're trying to start.


It was silly for you to say what you did in the first place.....I agree it is a silly argument.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It was silly for you to say what you did in the first place.....I agree it is a silly argument.


It was silly to say the episode wasn't perfect and that there is better out there? I don't think so but you are of course entitled to your opinion.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It was silly to say the episode wasn't perfect and that there is better out there? I don't think so but you are of course entitled to your opinion.


I said it was NEAR perfect .....yes it was silly to come at me like you did and samesies you're entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Warhorse rules ass!" 🤣🤣


----------

